# What would you like to do _TO_ the previous poster?



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

I've never done this before, be gentle. That's what she said.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I've never done this before, be gentle. That's what she said.



damn it I saw the title and first thought was slap sigh

guess you will have to settle for a hug


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 5, 2010)

Give her a plate of cookies and a pot of cinnamon stick tea and say Howdy


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Snuggle him, of course.

Afterall, tigers are just big house cats. Right?


----------



## Mishty (Oct 5, 2010)

Play vampires...


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

Bonk her on the head with a balloon full of helium.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

sneak some sexy lingerie into her room


----------



## Mishty (Oct 5, 2010)

grab her Teddies!


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

Steal her gold can


----------



## Christov (Oct 5, 2010)

Replace his glasses with a Groucho mask.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

give him cookies?!?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Listen to music with her. Hear her tell stories about them. Okay, that's more WITH than TO but still.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

bake her my almost better than sex chocolate cake


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Make her make me a bear!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll pretend to be Cera, you get a guitar and we'll sing that song about our band.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Snog the lips off her new profile picture...


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Borrow her clothes...steal her percy pigs...touch her up a little bit...


----------



## Proner (Oct 5, 2010)

Bring back hippie costume to hear her laugh. I will probably laugh very much too


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha! What i'd like to do to Proner....should not be written on a public message board....


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 5, 2010)

tickle her til she tells what it is she'd do to Proner?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Give her a good sniff, because her body butter sounds delish.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 5, 2010)

Tuck her in my handbag, because she is so cute!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2010)

Spoil her with chocolates


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 5, 2010)

cuddle him while eating chocolate in bed. :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 5, 2010)

steal and eat your cookies


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 5, 2010)

Give you a BIG hug and share your cookies


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Visit her in Florida this December and walk along the beach in skinny jeans while she sings.

ETA: posted same time as LFW, who I'd want to get manicures with and listen to her talk. 

Okay, yeah, I'm no good at this thread. I just want to set up friendly dates with all the gals, apparently.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2010)

take her on an OPI shopping spree


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

OMG!!!! I'd like to meet her in an airport and give her a big hug, then jump in a limo and shop til we drop and then eat at a fancy restaurant then crash in a sumptuous hotel room, laughing and gossiping until we pass out from exhaustion.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG!!!! I'd like to meet her in an airport and give her a big hug, then jump in a limo and shop til we drop and then eat at a fancy restaurant then crash in a sumptuous hotel room, laughing and gossiping until we pass out from exhaustion.



might I add in some pampering and makeovers in that list as well

cause that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 6, 2010)

:} I'd love to make bears with her! Being in her company _alone_ would make that an incredible time.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> :} I'd love to make bears with her! Being in her company _alone_ would make that an incredible time.



Those bears are going to need hug lessons. I'd like
to give YPP a friendly bear-hug or two, just so the
bears would get the right idea.:happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2010)

A prescription pad - since the good Dr. needs fill ouyt some orders for those hugs :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to share a slow dance with him....


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to ply LFW with kisses!!! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:

She's just so cute!!! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd like to take her shopping!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2010)

cp and I are gonna cook up a feast and have a party


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 7, 2010)

Hug her & take her for a pedi


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2010)

More Hugs , Coffee, Dessert and A photo Op where we both do the finger salute


----------



## Mishty (Oct 7, 2010)

Slow dance to some O.Redding :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to come sit at her kitchen table, and enjoy a southern breakfast


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

drag her to my bear show


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

Hug her.....................


----------



## Mishty (Oct 8, 2010)

Share my sixlets with her.... :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2010)

Go to WalMart, take lots of embarrassing pics of ourselves drinking cheap soda, then go home to meet her Mama and eat stuff from her mama's garden.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 8, 2010)

I wannas snuggles likes muggles.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmmm... give her a hug.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like to kiss him. 
:blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

make fairy costumes together


----------



## Twilley (Oct 8, 2010)

collaborate on said fairy costumes with her


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

make him model said fairy sprite type costumes


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like to make bears with her too.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 8, 2010)

Enable her addiction and play scrabble with her..


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

also drag her to the bear show


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 8, 2010)

Tickle her


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 8, 2010)

buy her a funny hat


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

snuggle of course


----------



## Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

hmmm...

snuggletiger...

let's see...


just say it would involve in no necessary order...

carnations, dinner, watching a comedy, making each other laugh, me in a fur coat, maybe a little feeding, maybe a belly rub...

that's all I'm saying


----------



## Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

oops, sorry, spiritangel. Your post posted before mine. I was too slow daydreaming and typing, or something. 

To make up for it...

I'd like to shower you with boxes and boxes of fake fur and stuffing and that feels real tiny bean stuffing stuff (not sure what it's called) and eyes and pretty ribbons... and gift certificates to all the popular clothing stores or venders where SSBBW can shop in the US - all of course with FREE SHIPPING included!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2010)

Angel said:


> oops, sorry, spiritangel. Your post posted before mine. I was too slow daydreaming and typing, or something.
> 
> To make up for it...
> 
> I'd like to shower you with boxes and boxes of fake fur and stuffing and that feels real tiny bean stuffing stuff (not sure what it's called) and eyes and pretty ribbons... and gift certificates to all the popular clothing stores or venders where SSBBW can shop in the US - all of course with FREE SHIPPING included!



omg that would be awesome as long as the fur was mohair Id be in heaven cause the synthetic isnt so great to work with

I would make her a bear and buy her something pretty to say thank you


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 8, 2010)

I would love to photograph her! :}


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd give her a BIG OL' HUG -- it's been a while since I last saw her! :really sad:

Here ya go, YPP !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI


----------



## Mishty (Oct 8, 2010)

Play Zelda on super Nen.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahahahaha! 

I'd give him a huge hug and I'd reaaaaaally like to play retro games with him! _[dun dun DUN DUN DUN dunnnnnn] _


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 8, 2010)

Give her about a dozen roses, and sing "Love's been Good to Me"


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 8, 2010)

Send him AmazingAmy by post! 


for him...aka Juno/Ellen Page


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol,
but seeing we both like walks in the woods... I would love to take her camping


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 8, 2010)

Drink with him...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 8, 2010)

Find her a great guy that would appreciate how sweet she is...


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 8, 2010)

fly her to FL and take her out to dinner and give her a big hug :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd love to take her out hiking. Followed up by watching MST3K together, naturally. "Space Mutiny" perhaps?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2010)

*L*ifetime Pass (for a party of 50) to Lambeau Field :happy::happy:

*
snacks and beverage included so that WillowMoon can treat the wonderful BBW attedning the game with him in style 
*

**** on a smaller scale - an Iggles Jersey for a dust mop* :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

willowmoon: that would be awesome, so same back to ya! Especially since isn't MST3K out of Wisconsin? Mike sure sounded like he was from there!


oh tony: I would like to have him show me around NY


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 9, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *L*ifetime Pass (for a party of 50) to Lambeau Field :happy::happy:
> 
> *
> snacks and beverage included so that WillowMoon can treat the wonderful BBW attedning the game with him in style
> *



Well as long as the Packers lose, I'm a happy guy. 

I'd DEMAND the secret of his success with getting my biceps to the level of his. 

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 9, 2010)

Kidnap him for an epic gaming weekend


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me, Alicia. But then again, your copies of "Persona" might wind up missing afterwards. 

Anyhoo..... I'll make her watch Jem & The Holograms episodes with me once they re-release them on DVD (hopefully soon). Classic 80's goodness!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2010)

will help Alicia kidnap him cause you know retro games weekend sounds like fun


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

I want to meet her in Sydney this week, but I need to know the time hahaha.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG I wish I could go with her!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

I wish Elaine could come with me too! That would be awesome :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 10, 2010)

For some reason, she would be the perfect partner to go to my all time favorte concert (Leonard Cohen last year).
I would *dance her to the end of my love*. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 10, 2010)

Give him a big hug


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I want to meet her in Sydney this week, but I need to know the time hahaha.



i promise to look up the trains later today lfw 



I want to give her a big squooshy hug and some choc fudge brownies I made last night so we can have drinks, munchies and girly chat (for lulu of course)


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd love to meet her in person!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

LOVE his new avatar pic! HELLLLLO handsome!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2010)

I want to watch cartoons with her!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

I would love to share a bowl of popcorn with him, while we race around on the Xbox! Oh, and I would totally whoop his heiny


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2010)

Give her some chocolate then a hug.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

id like to cook him dinner and give him a hug


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Give her some fabric and spotlight goodies!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

give her a plethora of different store gift vouchers so she can shop till her hearts content


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hug, of coarse :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmmmmm, probably make him write ME a story.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2010)

One day I want to be able to say that I was in Lickskillet, AL and hung out with my crazy friend, Mishty.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 11, 2010)

I wanna show her off to all my red neck friends, these boys ain't gonna be able to make this one blush!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to sing karaoke with her...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Spend an entire weekend with her with some nice food and serious drinking.

Also explain why Bush is the man!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Have a civil and enlightened political debate and explain why Bush is eeeevil.

Srsly dood that's just mean


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2010)

take her for shopping and makeovers  and some girly fun stuffs


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh my dog I would love that so much xD So um I would let her do those things to me? or something. :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 12, 2010)

I want to straighten your hair.... sorry hope you are not offended i tend to want to that to everyone with curls just to see what they would look like and then they can wash and have beautiful curls again...


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to help!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 14, 2010)

Me too! :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd give her a Heterodyne trilobite cloisonne pin.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to give him permanent relief from back pain.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

give her lots of healing energy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd love to go shopping with her and do crafts together! :}


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Trick her into giving me her clothes, that camera and all her lovely rep for three magic beans.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cuddle her...she's just too adorable :blush: (thats before I get punched for being completely innapropriate )


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2010)

make him the guinea pig for my new cupcake recipe they are made with real organic dark chocolate and are about to get baked


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd like to help her find the man of her dreams. Barring that, at least witness it happening.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2010)

take all her medical crap away!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Get her to walk on my back and tread out whatever nerve is trapped.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Get her to walk on my back and tread out whatever nerve is trapped.




have you tried a hot bath to relax your muscles around the nerve... I doubt you want me on your back.. I might crush your spine at the same time hahahaha 


my mother taught me how to "pop" backs.. so i can do that to Amy and see if it will help her


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2010)

Join her on one of her walks, and listen to her sing while we roam around together


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Join her joining Briana on that walk!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of the things I'd like to do to her are inappropriate for a public forum, so I'll just say get on webcam together and torment the guys xD


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2010)

I would take her shopping then sit in the mall by the fountain and snark about people while eating hot pretzels.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 15, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Most of the things I'd like to do to her are inappropriate for a public forum, so I'll just say get on webcam together and torment the guys xD



_Again?_ Well, if you say so...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd give her a round trip ticket to Norway.


----------



## Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Give him a life's supply of his favorite root beer! and ice cream for root beer floats!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Buy her a coffee and sit and talk.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 16, 2010)

Listen to and sing The Smiths' songs with her.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

We're going to ride in an elevator with her neighbors. Hee hee hee.....


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Oct 16, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> We're going to ride in an elevator with her neighbors. Hee hee hee.....



I LOVE YOU CastingPearls!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I laughed so hard my mascara ran! 

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2010)

Spend a soft and sweet day with her getting pampered and all girlie :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

give her a chocolate ganache cake and then make her show me her art


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 16, 2010)

Make her my sister; doesn't matter how many I have already, she'd be perfect!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Make her my sister; doesn't matter how many I have already, she'd be perfect!



I have 3 sisters already (no brothers!) so what's ONE more haha :happy:

So I would gladly accept and move in with Amy and make sure she behaves on stickam


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 17, 2010)

I would like to rep her for her bombshell of a new avatar, but have given her too much love recently!

Someone help out?


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 17, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I would like to rep her for her bombshell of a new avatar, but have given her too much love recently!
> 
> Someone help out?



Got her for ya. Plus, I wanted to rep her anyway. It's a 2-for-1 deal today !!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 17, 2010)

High five him!! He rocks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd love to photograph her, she's _so_ beautiful.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 17, 2010)

hang out and get our craft on


----------



## mccormick (Oct 18, 2010)

take her to the Diamond ball room / comedy club.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 18, 2010)

cook him an amazing dinner


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

Find her a fairy godmother.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 18, 2010)

Give her a box of cookies


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 18, 2010)

find out more about the person behind the username


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2010)

In no particular order .... your fav wine... your fav dessert nice foot rub and back massage ... just some pampering after cooking that amazing dinner


----------



## natepogue (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd like to play chess with you


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd like to stand next to him in a public setting for a half hour, and count how many times he says "Bro" or any variation of the word.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 18, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd like to stand next to him in a public setting for a half hour, and count how many times he says "Bro" or any variation of the word.



If you were standing next to me we'd be making out, brah.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd like to question him about his signature, and photograph him.
[/PS: YeahYouWish]


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd be completely unoriginal and give her the world's biggest hug. :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 19, 2010)

Give him a pair of groucho glasses to go with the dark eyes


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

Give him a gentle back rub.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2010)

Ask her what's up with all the panda avatars!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 19, 2010)

*>;}* I'd love to game with him! _Mwuahahaha! _


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2010)

Give her a big hug. She's SOOO cute!


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 19, 2010)

Go meet her, and take her to dinner


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the urge to say Freeki his tikki

but actually

bake him some yummy cookies


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2010)

Give her a big hug!


----------



## natepogue (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd love to take mathias out for lunch and ask him about his past lovers


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2010)

FreekiTiki said:


> Go meet her, and take her to dinner



I'd like to complement him on his name in person.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to psychoanalyze him.

darn x-post

I'd like to hang with him


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to hug him and squeeze him and stroke his furry bill and....._heeey wait a minute.. _


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah you caught that too, hun?

I'd like to hang out with him and Jackie (and my sweetie, of course)

Ooops...too late!

YPP: I'd like to see more of her pics cos she's a cutie!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd help him fight off the impending zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd like to hug him and squeeze him and stroke his furry bill and....._heeey wait a minute.. _


HAW!

I'd buy her a Dairy Queen hot fudge sundae as a reward for making that joke.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 19, 2010)

Play some video games with her. Maybe take some pictures together, with her not of her ya perverts 


Edit: ack. Meant for Your Plump Princess.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd help him fight off the impending zombie Apocalypse.



Thanks, man. I'll give you a reward if you can figure out what I mean by "zombie apocalypse." Hint: It's a real event happening in the near future, and actually has nothing to do with zombies in a literal sense.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2010)

have a great night of chat and old fashioned gaming


----------



## natepogue (Oct 19, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Thanks, man. I'll give you a reward if you can figure out what I mean by "zombie apocalypse." Hint: It's a real event happening in the near future, and actually has nothing to do with zombies in a literal sense.



Is it a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to play "Hide and Go Seek" With him. 
I'd even volunteer to be the seeker. :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd love to try and help her play through Katamari.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2010)

make him bring back that other avatar that made me laugh so hard


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to go MST3K with her on a movie that hasn't been riffed yet. I'm guessing she'd be perfect at it!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if he explained to me what MST3K is.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank him in person for his sweet and kind words....ta, Matty!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2010)

I would ask her to give me and Jackie a guided tour of her part of Australia.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 19, 2010)

Take him out for root beers and take out some big women. For he is human. lol


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2010)

HAW!

I've already got my fat chick, so that's covered. But I'll never turn down a good root beer, so it's a date.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 20, 2010)

I would quite happily take he and Jackie around Sydney. Your own private tour guide


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to give her a big hug,_ and_ take silly photos with her!


----------



## Proner (Oct 20, 2010)

Just meet her and listen her talking with her adorable Aussie accent.

Edit: Damn too late! Go take amazing picutres with her, then retro gaming and having geek discussion


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to photograph him, especially pictures of him being a hot librarian--- I mean, uh.. Yes. Video games...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd channel my inner Sicilian and pinch her cheeks, she's just so doggone CUTE!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd make him take me to some awesome Italian restaurant and have him find me some good root beer :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to party with her! 
Why? Because she *ROCKS.*


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 20, 2010)

After reading your profile, we could totally play video games (i'm a virgin to that fyi) and take sexy pictures together. :wubu:


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 20, 2010)

inviting her to an italian dinner!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to borrow his hat and see if it would work with me. Prob'ly not, though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd like to visit his store and see all his nifty vintage goodies again! [They were *SO* cool. I nearly needed a drool-bucket.]

..I'm also tempted to say "I'd like to see if he really does stay crunchy in milk" But that'd be a little awkward, seeing as I'm not a cannibal or a zombie---so I won't.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 20, 2010)

Photograph her because she's cute! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

get him to teach me how to play xbox as I havent played one yet


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

I would like to have the funds and the magic fairy dust to enable her to go to the Bear Show with no worries and sell lots of bears.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 20, 2010)

make her tell me jokes so I can laugh really hard!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to visit with B, and listen to her laugh :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

Steal her lovely, big eyes.

Not too sinister...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

take her to the magic kingdom I think she may belong there


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

I would love to take her on an all-expenses-paid vacation to a place not only beautiful, but peaceful.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 22, 2010)

Give her access to all the vintage video games her heart desires.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 22, 2010)

take her shopping and to a cupcake store


----------



## Proner (Oct 22, 2010)

Making bears! Hmm at least trying, or doing easiest things


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 22, 2010)

Get Creative























Cooking with him


----------



## Dromond (Oct 22, 2010)

Teleport her to the States.


----------



## mountaindew (Oct 22, 2010)

Teleport him OUT of the States!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 22, 2010)

MY GOD, HE'S OUT OF HYDE PARK!!! 

I'd take him to the Wizard and get him a heart.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 22, 2010)

make him bring back the picture guessing thread thingy


----------



## calauria (Oct 22, 2010)

hang out with.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 22, 2010)

hang out with her back


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 23, 2010)

Go out on the town with her... she looks like an absolute blast....


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 23, 2010)

Stand near her for a few minutes with an awkward silence then try to break the ice with a childish oral poot sound that will save the WORLD


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd like to run him through a metal detector then possibly an MRI to see what happens.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd like to videotape her doing the previously stated action, I'd also like to catch her in the act of looting my cookie jar. 
( No WONDER It's always empty! Here I thought _I_ was eating them all.)


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd like to videotape her doing the previously stated action, I'd also like to catch her in the act of looting my cookie jar.
> ( No WONDER It's always empty! Here I thought _I_ was eating them all.)



YPP, I'd like to let you take my radically souped-up Tech SA-350 Receiver and some classic vinyl out for a Rock-N-Roll joyride.

*Seatbelt optional. Helmet required.


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 23, 2010)

Sit down with a tall glass of iced tea and talk about the pro and cons of Tennessee.


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2010)

chocolate desire said:


> Sit down with a tall glass of iced tea and talk about the pro and cons of Tennessee.



I'm carless, but, by the Lord's Grace, no longer on oxygen. I hope to eventually get a car and be able to travel, one day. I'm 100% in agreement, let's sip n talk!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd love to sit down with him and have him teach me bits and bobs about the wonderful peices of equipment he's posted pictures of in the past.


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd like to introduce you to my 25 year-old son, who's a lot like me and a really cool Guy.:bow:

*He'd find you every bit as adorable as I do, promise!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

Aw! I'd like to give him a _biiiiiig_ hug, cause he's just too sweet


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2010)

imfree said:


> I'd like to introduce you to my 25 year-old son, who's a lot like me and a really cool Guy.:bow:
> 
> *He'd find you every bit as adorable as I do, promise!



He's a graphic arts major/part time Mobile DJ in COS.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2010)

I would quite like to spend an afternoon in his company. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 23, 2010)

give him a complementary root beer


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2010)

Work out some kind of time share involving Gilmorris.....it's about time he visited!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2010)

(((Hugs)))) and chocolate


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 24, 2010)

Go to the wrestling with him...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd like to run him through a metal detector then possibly an MRI to see what happens.



That is some serious mean action there... Metal detectors don't go off. But the MRI... SMH... & I thought you were a cutie patootie... Mean , just mean


----------



## Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

Make him dinner and ask him if he has any _other_ piercings


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 24, 2010)

Angel said:


> Make him dinner and ask him if he has any _other_ piercings



Eat dinner with this person, answer with "only 9 in my facial/head area", talk about moments that made us blush, then thank this person for the dinner & pass out on the porch


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd love to photograph him and chat him up


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2010)

Meet her in person!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 25, 2010)

Bake him a cake and make him whatever his heart desires cause its his birthday


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd love to give her a biiiiig hug! Because she is wonderful and talented and sweet.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd love to give her a biiiiig hug! Because she is wonderful and talented and sweet.



I'd like to give her a big hug too.....or at least a little cuddle hehe


----------



## iamaJenny (Oct 25, 2010)

Read some of his writing...and ask him to help me defeat the zombies in my Silent Hill and Resident Evil video games. I have had them FOREVER but I always scream and turn them off when too many zombies appear. :blush:


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd like to distract her somehow so I can swipe her Silent Hill games, especially the first one if she has it. 
Oddly enough, the best Silent Hill & Resident Evil games are the very first ones, IMHO.


----------



## iamaJenny (Oct 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'd like to distract her somehow so I can swipe her Silent Hill games, especially the first one if she has it.
> Oddly enough, the best Silent Hill & Resident Evil games are the very first ones, IMHO.




I would TOTALLY let him play my Silent Hill games( no distraction tactics necessary) but he would have to use my memory card so that I could take full credit for beating the game when he's done...


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 6, 2010)

We could hang out and listen to Kaya on vinyl, my personal favorite Marley album


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2010)

Im glad someone i relatively know was the last person to post. It's hard to jump into. These things when i spend my. Time on the bhm board. 

But I'd have bearsy shoe me around buffalove and take me to one of those cool concerts he's always talking about.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2010)

Hug him!




...........


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2010)

Steal that lipstick she's wearing in her avatar pic.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Nov 7, 2010)

Kiss her beautiful face!!!! xoxo


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 8, 2010)

Have a pj party with her, we would giggle like silly girls, and eat a whole pile of chocolate and cupcakes :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

give her another big hug she gives great hug


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2010)

If I had the money I would buy all her bears.


----------



## Christov (Nov 8, 2010)

Ask for a glass of brandy so I may retire to my study with a good book and fine Cuban cigar. 

Mmmyes.


----------



## TinyTum (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd like him to do another of his humourous videos.


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 8, 2010)

I would play Scrabble with you and make you Canadian Bacon.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

steal his Canadian Bacon


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

get to know him better, so hmm mayby make him taste my cooking and divuldge all his secrets


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

my secrets suck but i'll enjoy sitting down for dinner


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd like to hang with him. =}


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 8, 2010)

get all medieval with her


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 10, 2010)

make her wear a funny hat.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

Take a better photo/s of him for his profile [and in general] 

:}


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 10, 2010)

Roam around with her taking pics, and then we would have a cuppa and a cupcake somewhere cosy


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 10, 2010)

Give her three wishes.


----------



## Micara (Nov 10, 2010)

raid her makeup collection!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hug her and say "I Missed You!" :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 10, 2010)

Fly over so we could spend some time together :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2010)

win lotto so I could help aid the lovely blossoming romance that is happening here and buy them a holliday to australia so they can visit me


----------



## Mathias (Nov 10, 2010)

Teach her how to play video games!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Teach her how to play video games!



I can play ps2 and ds and wii games 

probably not that well these days given I dont actually own a gaming system but I can play 

so play video games and chat and give him a big hug just cause


----------



## Mathias (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I've said it before but I'd fly there and visit her if I could!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 11, 2010)

play video games with him


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2010)

=} I'd love to game with him!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 11, 2010)

retro gamer huh? would love to play some super mario brothers 3, ghosts & goblins, double dragon, castlevania, zelda, metroid, mega man

those years were great for games.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2010)

I could freaking_ HUG _you for bringing up those games.
<3 Epic Win Games. 


I'd love to photograph him! His hair is Ftw.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

I soooo wish I could play super smash bros with her right now darn it so I would kidnap her and we would craft and make yummy foods and play smash bros and laugh lots


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 11, 2010)

Visit her in Australia with Michele so that we could all get to know each other better.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

awwwww


help him with cartoon ideas so I can be a voice in one of them or even a couple of voices


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

Give her a hug!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

Take her out zombie hunting at the local WalMart.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2010)

Watch some MST3K with him! _[Oh the hilaaaarity!]_


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

join the MST3K party and then go look for bugs and frogs with her :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd just love to hang out with her-she is a very pleasant lady indeed. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 12, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> I'd just love to hang out with her-she is a very pleasant lady indeed. :happy:



I'd ask about the dog in the profile pic . . . HUGE!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2010)

feed him of course cause I know hed love my cooking


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd love to have tea with her and talk about different creative ideas we both have. :}


----------



## Micara (Nov 12, 2010)

Bum around Chicago with her and take some kickass photos!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 12, 2010)

Make her take me to the Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd like to tagalong on _that_ little adventure, photographing every gorgeous smile and laugh she (and Micara, of course.) Made.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 12, 2010)

see if she could find film for my antiquated polaroid camera


----------



## Angel (Nov 12, 2010)

_*Make*_ him _do_ something to me.




I just haven't decided what yet.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 13, 2010)

Introduce myself to her so we could be friends.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd like to yell "ZOMG HAI YOUR BACK FINALLY" at him, because it feels like he's been gone forever. 

[Or, Perhaps, I'm just...*extremely *unobservant. ]


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2010)

Do co-op with her on Subspace Emissary in Brawl!


----------



## Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

send 10 new very outspoken n-c to HP to keep him busy 




*ducks*


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2010)

Find out more about her!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2010)

Bring her out to Australia, and show her about the place....and have some girlie fun getting pampered somewhere. Introduce her to a Koala lol 

Whoopsie, that was for Angel! 



I would drag Matt to a gamers fair, and we would buy up BIG!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd bring my dog with me when I came to visit!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'd bring my dog with me when I came to visit!



Woot!!! I love Stewart, and I would bring him wee doggy treats. I would let Matt beat me....once! Before I got sea sick and ended up on the floor lol.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2010)

She would probably beat me in Forza 3. I'm terrible at that! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 16, 2010)

give him a big hug then make him buy some of my bearbies for christmas pressents


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2010)

Give her flowers!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 16, 2010)

Give him a big hug cuz his smile is totally awesome


----------



## Micara (Nov 16, 2010)

Force her to give me a makeover!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 16, 2010)

have loads of fun doing girly things like shopping and watching movies and stuffs


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would like to have her show me how to meditate.


----------



## Micara (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd like to take him to Disney World.

Oh wait, I AM!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

I would offer up baggage carrying services or anything of the like, just so she would take me to Disney World with her..so I can see the world of Harry Potter!! lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd love to game with her! _*LEGO*_ Games!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd totally take her up on the offer - would be awesome if you could play Lego games online with friends, like Halo. We could SO team and kick some butt. Or I could just kick your butt, whatever lmfao!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like to take her to see Star Wars: Episode I in 2012 when it gets re-released into the theatres in 3-D. I'm sure we'll need each other for emotional support once we see the cringe-worthy Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd have a sleepover at his house while we watch the entire MST3K backlog. And then we'd tell scary stories with the lights out. Booooo.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 19, 2010)

Steal his hot girlfriend :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2010)

Hug her tie her to a chair and then raid her wardrobe


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2010)

Tell her what I want for Christmas!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

=} I'd like to watch a certain epic-win movie with him.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd like to be able to rep her, but she's so awesome that I can't!


----------



## Magusz (Nov 20, 2010)

i guess we could play some video game...haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Do I hear an epic time involving Video Games and Pizza? Oh, Yes, Yes I think I do! 

=] _(Cause that's what I'd like to do to the previous person)_


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I would like to join in this endeavor! (but there is no guarantee that I will not molest the previous poster) ^_^


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like to suprise her with some pretty sparkly things


----------



## Twilley (Nov 29, 2010)

Go for coffee and talk about sophisticated, adult things. Like clothes and boys.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd love to photograph him, for he's extremely photogenic.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

Id love to run an awesome fairy party with her we would have more fun than the kids me thinks


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2010)

Speaking of parties! I'd love to have a tea party with her! [Afterall, we share an unbirthday that needs to be celebrated!]


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

ooooh bake lots of scrummy goodies with her for said tea party


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2010)

give her a big giant teddy bear.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like to teach him what a snuggle tiger REALLY does.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 29, 2010)

Engage a photoshoot, I should think.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

find out more about him


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2010)

Visit her at Santa's workshop. And find out what my presents are ahead of time!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

have him teach me how to play xbox games


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> have him teach me how to play xbox games



Sit down and have some good conversation and maybe a drink together! She seems like an awesome person.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2010)

take her on a shopping spree at the disney store


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 30, 2010)

=) I'd like to have a craft day with her and have her show me how to make super amazing things. :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like to hand her a shovel so that she can take care of the "alleged" 1/10th of an inch of snow we're supposed to get here today in Wisconsin. And because it's Wisconsin, the forecasters are probably gonna be way off, and we'll get a freakin' blizzard.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 30, 2010)

A fair many things that would probably be inappropriate to mention here...


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 30, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> A fair many things that would probably be inappropriate to mention here...



Similarly enough, I'd like to ........ <censored>


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 30, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Similarly enough, I'd like to ........ <censored>



*heh* <insert many censored's here>


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like to give her a gentle nudge on Cloud 9 so she can scoot on over a little bit.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2010)

would love to make him give me the keys to his kingdom eeep I mean store


----------



## Noir (Nov 30, 2010)

I ask to be tutored in the art of making bears. Making things with your hands is always rewarding


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 30, 2010)

I think I'd like to partake in some illegal greenery with you. Duh.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 30, 2010)

Maybe settle in for some old TV and generous portions of junkfood, and a good conversation or two.


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd probably scruff up your sideburns.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2010)

Say hi and introduce myself.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2010)

give him a big hug and appologies for having to run off yesterday


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2010)

Accept her apology. And her hug.


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 1, 2010)

Ha, I'd say hi back!


----------



## Noir (Dec 1, 2010)

Join in the Hi circle!


----------



## Twilley (Dec 1, 2010)

There's a High Circle? SWEET


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 1, 2010)

*High Fives everyone!* Yeah! 

Someone turn on Seinfeld, I'll make pancakes, and we'll get this party started...


----------



## Twilley (Dec 1, 2010)

Let her play with my sideburns, lol


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 3, 2010)

Make him let me play with his action figures XD


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

put her in a sandbox with a bunch of action figures and take video of what happends


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd like to personally congratulate her on getting her first gold can of Rep!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

Id like to thank him for the congratulations and give him a hug


----------



## mimosa (Dec 3, 2010)

Have a nice conversation over a cup of coffee. Get to know each other. There is A LOT more to me then my cleavage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 3, 2010)

touch her boobs n steal her lingerie.......... then cry cos it doesn't fit


----------



## mimosa (Dec 3, 2010)

First, I would wipe her tears away. Then we would shop for bigger lingerie together.  Maybe I would let her touch my boobies again for fun. LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

I would join them on the lingerie shopping but you can keep my boobies out of it please and ty


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 3, 2010)

Go to Santa's Workshop with her and help make toys


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, SHE knows. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2010)

Make him spit out what I have already guessed!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 3, 2010)

I would like to give her a hug for making me smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

watch loads of christmas movies with her, including Elf (cause I looooove that movie)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 3, 2010)

Oooh, I'd so have an Elf marathon with her then!! And we could rewind and laugh at certain scenes until our sides hurt! *hehe*


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd like to subject her to watch the movie "The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies" with me. 

Oh yeah.

That'll get her in the mood.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

make her get the sodas while I pop the popcorn 

hehe we could just watch the movie a few times in a row 

cause I love all the through the swirly whirly gumdrops


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2010)

Visit her Christmas workshop!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 4, 2010)

Give him a high five!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

Game with him!  And Snog


----------



## Twilley (Dec 4, 2010)

Socialize, she seems like a classy lady


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd smudge his glasses.


----------



## Twilley (Dec 4, 2010)

Wonder on what grounds the smudging would occur, lol


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the crazy urge to say take him on safari


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 4, 2010)

^^^ LOL!

SA, how does a pedicure sound? I'm so game for one!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> ^^^ LOL!
> 
> SA, how does a pedicure sound? I'm so game for one!



oooh take her to a spa and have the works mani pedis facials the works


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 4, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh take her to a spa and have the works mani pedis facials the works



Yes! I've never had a facial or manicure before, so that would be awesome to try! Haha.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 4, 2010)

Tell her just how pretty she is


----------



## Noir (Dec 4, 2010)

Skip down the yellow brick road with her since she lives in Oz


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

Take him to the movies and have a popcorn fight


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ask her to take me to Santa's workshop. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

=D I'd Hug Him and Squeeze him and Stroke his Furry Bill and -- waaaait



..xD <3


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2010)

Have her teach me to play Epic Mickey. I'm terrible at most Wii games.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

him me, fao swartz and lots of time and $$$ to play


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to make her decipher that last post, because I can't understand it. Lol! 


I'd also like to give her a friendly prod, because I was about to post / revitalize this thread. [Great Minds Think Alike] <3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

oh but the point is that matty will understand that post 

and who doesnt want to go to the worlds best toy store



give her a big hug and tell her it will be all right things will change and that I am very proud of her for making the effort to change them


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

bear hug!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

he is so charasmatic I think he needs his own television show also he would be fun to pinky and the brain style plot to take over the world with


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to get her to make a special bear for my mum hehe!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 7, 2010)

Would love to give her a hug and spend a day of girlie shopping and glamor with her.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 7, 2010)

Call her and sing Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to cackle over coffee with her.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2010)

make biscuits and sausage and other country stuff with her


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

Send her an invite to hang out with me and other fellow MSTies out here to watch an MST3K marathon stretching into the wee hours.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 7, 2010)

Play alex the kid and super mario with him


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2010)

Eating, with anyone, is always enjoyable for me- so how about lunch with her?


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Eating, with anyone, is always enjoyable for me- so how about lunch with her?



I only like to eat when I'm alone or when I'm with someone. I'd like to enjoy your company for a meal at a NC/Tenn get together, one day. Eatin's rich in good company!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 7, 2010)

I will like to give imfree a great big hug! (((((((HUG))))))))))


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2010)

mimosa said:


> I will like to give imfree a great big hug! (((((((HUG))))))))))



I would profoundly be blessed by sharing a hug with you, beloved Sis' in the Faith.:happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like to shake his hand & discuss the days of vintage Heathkit/Zenith electronics components with him. 

imfree ... I gotta admit, I think the perfect username for you would have been "Soundwave" from the Transformers show. But don't go changing it up on us though, otherwise it'll throw us all off ...  

View attachment soundwave.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

give him a hug and sneak a pressie into his pocket for someone who makes him blush and happy


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'd like to shake his hand & discuss the days of vintage Heathkit/Zenith electronics components with him.
> 
> imfree ... I gotta admit, I think the perfect username for you would have been "Soundwave" from the Transformers show. But don't go changing it up on us though, otherwise it'll throw us all off ...
> 
> View attachment 88030



A good handshake to you, Cool Guy. Here's a pic of a Heathkit AR-1500, like the one Dad built in 1972. It had 80W+80W RMS power and an FM section that was years ahead of it's time. For usernames, "shockwave" or "blastwave" might be more like it, but "imfree" seems to work well for a free spirited nut like me


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 8, 2010)

Id get him to write me a "dummies guide to electronical babble" so i understood what he and willowmoon were on about half the time


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Id get him to write me a "dummies guide to electronical babble" so i understood what he and willowmoon were on about half the time



Hahaha!!!, sorry 'bout the Geekspeak and Technobabble. The bottom line is that all this mindless technology does produce great-sounding music to cuddle to. Love to say "hi" to ya', give you a nice greeting hug and let you hear that technomaze system IRL.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 8, 2010)

Big squishy hugs back, and would love to rock out to some good tunes


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to marry her


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> Big squishy hugs back, and would love to rock out to some good tunes



Thanks for the kind post and sweet regards. You really warmed my heart.:happy:


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I would love to marry her



I really know what you mean, brother!:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> I would love to marry her



awwwwwwwwww


I would love to be a bridesmaid at their wedding


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> awwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> I would love to be a bridesmaid at their wedding



I could do "best Man", I'm just too old to do "groom", LOL!.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought the purpose of this thread was What Would You Like To Do To This Poster? 

I'd like to wave a magic wand and give Spiritangel three wishes.


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2010)

Provide Amandaclause passage to the wedding so she can be a bride's maid.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd give Casting Pearls a pat on the back for trying to keep this thread on track.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 9, 2010)

Id like to tell her how pretty she is


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd like to have her show me round Oz, that would be awesome~


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd like to give her a big ol' hug for what she's been going through ((((HUGS)))) and I hope she realizes how special and awesome she really is, no matter what her family thinks! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

Give her lots of popcorn and treats for our christmas buddy the elf movie marathon, and thinks I should introduce her to the carols in the domain and the melbourne carols cause they are two of the best things about christmas here


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

let her know that everyone loves her insight and kind words....she is the bestest!


----------



## MamaLisa (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry to skip u guys... but i have this amazing woman sitting next to me .. she is quite hot.. and i think i would be in jail if i posted what i would like to do to her.. so divine.. thanks to the cunt for the introduction.. we love 4 for it!

mmmmmmm yum. that is all.



mz_puss said:


> Id like to tell her how pretty she is


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

JulieD said:


> let her know that everyone loves her insight and kind words....she is the bestest!



awww huggles

Julie I am really touched by that and I am looking forward to getting to know you better and becomming friends


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 10, 2010)

Give her a great big hug, she is so sweet and kind I bet she gives loooovely hugs!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

I give good hug


I would like to give her a giant hug and remind her how beautiful and amazing she is


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2010)

I would give her the most epic of epic hugs, and then we'd have a lovely day of good music, good conversation, and good munchy foods.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 10, 2010)

I would love her, and hug her and squeeze her and I will call her "George". After taking her out for a night of total debauchery!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I would give her the most epic of epic hugs, and then we'd have a lovely day of good music, good conversation, and good munchy foods.



hehe or I could just drag you to a gig of good aussie music followed by some chillax time at a 24hr cafe by sydney harbour


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 10, 2010)

Give HER a big ol' hug and thank her for being such a positive influence on the boards! And then I'd get ready for our Elf marathon!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd like to participate in her/their Elf-Watching, seeing as I've never seen it. 


I've got the popcorn? 

-Giggle-


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd like to participate in her/their Elf-Watching, seeing as I've never seen it.
> 
> 
> I've got the popcorn?
> ...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd invite him to join us - the more, the merrier! And give him a hug too and say that I support his thoughts!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Your Plump Princess said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to participate in her/their Elf-Watching, seeing as I've never seen it.
> ...


----------



## Mathias (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never seen a Muppet Christmas .Guess I'd have to watch it with her.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I've never seen a Muppet Christmas .Guess I'd have to watch it with her.



oh my matty but you mean you have never seen statler and waldorf singing marley or marley or kermit sing its beginning to look a lot like christmas


gotta give you big hug and tie you to a chair now so you can watch it sorry you will have to put up with me singing my way through it


----------



## Mathias (Dec 11, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oh my matty but you mean you have never seen statler and waldorf singing marley or marley or kermit sing its beginning to look a lot like christmas
> 
> 
> gotta give you big hug and tie you to a chair now so you can watch it sorry you will have to put up with me singing my way through it



I know who most of the muppets are but who are statler and woldorf?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I know who most of the muppets are but who are statler and woldorf?



we ell you know the two old guys in the balcony that heckle the muppet show

their names are statler and Waldorf lol probably knowing me spelt wrong

Id like to make matty watch lots of muppets with me so he can learn who they arre


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd love to watch a certain popular kids show with her. :]


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd love to watch a certain popular kids show with her. :]



Id like to remind her of how truly evil she is and Id like to make her watch endless hours on loop of a certain picture


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

Give her a big kiss and cuddle - although she may be disgusted at the thought of such, with someone much older than herself.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Give her a big kiss and cuddle - although she may be disgusted at the thought of such, with someone much older than herself.



awww does that mean I make the snog list 

I would poke him and with hold my great hugs until he typed and posted his snog list


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 11, 2010)

Play dress ups, eat crispy chicken tacos and sing Christmas carols


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

I am soo in  and teach her how to bake the almost better than sex chocolate cake that has chocolate mousse in the centre


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

Beg her to teach me how to make that cake as a substitute whilst I get my breath back.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 11, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Beg her to teach me how to make that cake as a substitute whilst I get my breath back.



Loosen his work tie....


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

fly her over to play dress ups with Julie and me


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 12, 2010)

Join her .


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Join her .



Put the lotion on her skin...or alternately, give her the hose again.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 12, 2010)

Squeeze her --she's so cute!!! (but not when she's gassy) ha ha ha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Squeeze her --she's so cute!!! (but not when she's gassy) ha ha ha



Duct tape her fingers together so she can't type my secrets on teh internets. Don't you know girls don't poop or fart?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 12, 2010)

Get her and Momma Bird together for a giggle and a hug :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

give her a huge hug, and lots of congratulations not just for getting to over a whopping 12k in posts either but cause she is in love and that is awesome


----------



## CPProp (Dec 16, 2010)

Give her a hand packing the sleigh for the big night


----------



## mel (Dec 16, 2010)

Have a drink and chit chat


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd like to have a Dexter marathon with her....so we can oogle over how hot her future husband, MCH, is


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd like to raid her christmas dvds, and make sure we have swirly whirly gumdrops and a candy cane forrest to watch them with


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 16, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I'd like to raid her christmas dvds, and make sure we have swirly whirly gumdrops and a candy cane forrest to watch them with



Sing the Christmas Misers song with her.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 16, 2010)

Collaborate on more songs with her.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 17, 2010)

Go shopping, have lunch, get drunk and laugh like banshees !


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2010)

Go out and have fun! Obviously!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 17, 2010)

Meet him under the Mistletoe..


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mind that in the least. 

Stay under the mistletoe with her until Christmas is over. lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 17, 2010)

Buy YPP and Bmann lots of some soon-to-be needed chapstick for when they emerge from under that mistletoe.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2010)

God...what I WOULDNT do to that woman....

She knows i totally have a girl crush on her...have for years...

eventually she is going to come to Florida to visit me *hint hint*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2010)

give her lots of hugs and remind her that sometimes we have to keep feeling our way along in the dark until we start to see the glimmer of light and then giver her lots more hugs and some tlc


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 17, 2010)

three words : EPIC SPA DAY ! Nuff said !


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 17, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> three words : EPIC SPA DAY ! Nuff said !



Play kissy monster wif her.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2010)

followed by epic soppy movie night complete with amazing food and epic desserts


----------



## CPProp (Dec 17, 2010)

Give her a hand and foot massage


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 18, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Give her a hand and foot massage



Watch danger mouse with him XD


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 18, 2010)

Have a totally girlie day with her...and then a movie night in our jammies.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Have a totally girlie day with her...and then a movie night in our jammies.



I would LOVE to do this with her too, so ditto ^___^!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 18, 2010)

Take her out sometime


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 18, 2010)

Hugggggggg >.<


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2010)

give him a big hug and then take him to have his ears tested


----------



## JonesT (Dec 18, 2010)

Give her a big hug and listen to her sing


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

Watch Footbal with him and get educated about it


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 18, 2010)

Rewatch early episodes of South Park with him, since those are the ones I remember watching religiously back in the day. And totally sing along to all of Chef's songs


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Rewatch early episodes of South Park with him, since those are the ones I remember watching religiously back in the day. And totally sing along to all of Chef's songs



That´s mostly what I was thinking of. Mostly


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 18, 2010)

Steal his cheesy poofs! lol


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

No Kitty that´s a bad Kitty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2010)

I would make him show me how he got his screen name......


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

I would have her take me to fairy land, so I can exploit their magic and become rich and corrupt like a responsible red blooded american.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2010)

I would like to teach him not to corrupt fairies or at least attempt to corrupt fairies


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 20, 2010)

I would assist her with that mish!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL I would Sabotage her attempted teachings of not corrupting fairies ( yes that's a sentence ! ) what have fairies ever done for me ????? and id eat cheesecake with her and tell her shes pretty


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

mz_puss said:


> LOL I would Sabotage her attempted teachings of not corrupting fairies ( yes that's a sentence ! ) what have fairies ever done for me ????? and id eat cheesecake with her and tell her shes pretty



Hey this fairy has done loads for you

I would steel back my gingerbread cheesecake and tell her unless she behaves no more for her


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

I would be really nice to her so she can maybe give me some gingerbread cheesecake


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2010)

Id party with him!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 20, 2010)

Spend time with her cuddled up wherever, and talk and share our stories. And give her a very smooshy hug


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd like to take her out for dinner and conversation,or watch a movie (scary or otherwise) together.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

Challenge him to a duel. Of Yugioh cards.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

I sooo want to yugioh duel with him I miss doing that


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2010)

talk to him on msn later 

oh and as spirit angel beat me to it, i want to talk to her on msn to


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

Talk to her on MSN and not be interrupted by mock orange juice induced stomach and head problems.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

Give him some tylenol or advil for headaches


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2010)

cuddle him


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

Cuddle with her and never stop


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 21, 2010)

Give him a blanket so they wont get cold whilst cuddling.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank her for the blanket


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2010)

wonders if she can crash this snuggle session :blush:


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2010)

Invites SA to cuddle under the blankie demands she bring chocolate tho


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

Steal her away for a much needed private cuddle.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2010)

does not resist being kidnapped


----------



## CPProp (Dec 21, 2010)

Play stone, paper, scissors with her - although her avatar suggest she may keep choosing scissors


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2010)

wants to play stone paper scissors, but when he least expects it throw out a crafty paper ! haha that will defeat your stone !!!!!!!!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

Exert my kidnapping license and take her away to some exotic locale and be romantic and such.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2010)

naawws :smitten: id like to help him write ransom notes to my family and enjoy romantic kidnapping :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 21, 2010)

I would love to give Mz puss a big hug.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

Offer her a glass of whatever she drinks.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 22, 2010)

Chunk deuces


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

give him a big hug and a huge christmas pressie


----------



## KingColt (Dec 22, 2010)

Join in the love fest


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 22, 2010)

hugs and asks if he would like to play naked twister ?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

giggles and says I will be the spinner hehe this should be fun to watch anyone got a camera


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

Ask if she knows where santa clause hid all his presents.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

to ask him "what is hell like"??


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Have him show me around Texas ^_^


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

Have her show me around the hidden place beyond the briar thickets.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

remind him bad little boys dont get pressents from santa they get lumps of coal

and that Amandaclause knows how to keep a secret


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd have to force her to show me the "naughty or nice" list and see where I rank ....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

ask just how exactly do i get the cool,brooding look down just like him.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

Give him a huge hug and say ty for putting me on his crush list


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

umm hug her and never let go.telling her your welcome and i am honored.:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

awwwwwwwww to sweet

hmmmm think Id have to make him eat some home baked goodies and be my taste tester


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

Give her a great big hug for being so generous to all her friends.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

Get my own hug for doing menial exercise today.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

gives him a smack for being so demanding hugs should be given freely  then giggles at his shocked expression


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

i would like to eat all the baked goodies she has for me.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like to give Heavy a great big bear hug.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

would like to give mimosa a great big bear hug in return and gently rest my head somewhere on her body...:wubu:


----------



## CPProp (Dec 23, 2010)

Nick his heavy duty 24 hr batteries - as mine run out after 10 hrs


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hey, Can I borrow those batteries for a sec...errr......a couple of hours??:bounce:*


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

Offer her a dance.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww sweet. Lets go salsa dancing.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

hug her again.:wubu::blush:


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> hug her again.:wubu::blush:



Just saying 'cuz this 'Sis is a very precious Gal. You may not be able to hug her again because you'd have to let go from the first time!

On topic: Give compliments to HD24 for appreciating a great Gal when he sees one!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

imfree said:


> Just saying 'cuz this 'Sis is a very precious Gal. You may not be able to hug her again because you'd have to let go from the first time!




haha o i see. LOL and thanks man.  and i would like to talk old-school audio with him. yes mimosa is great!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 24, 2010)

Id take him to lunch and have a laugh


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2010)

totally make her taste the cheesecake and give me an honest opinion


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 24, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> totally make her taste the cheesecake and give me an honest opinion



tell her it tastes amazing and tell her shes as sweet as heaven, hot as hell, she loves to tease but is eager to please


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd take all of her lime cheesecake and slip my prettiest lingerie in her pockets.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 25, 2010)

Get to know her!!! She seems really cool


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wonder who she is and point out how cute her screenname is. lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (Dec 29, 2010)

Find him a sweet BBW! He seems nice and could make her very happy.

Chris


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2010)

hug him and say ty for all the compliments he gives on dimms they always make me smile even if they are not for me


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 29, 2010)

Would love a conversation with her. Loved your blog by the way


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd love to "set a spell" with FluffyandCute" at that Ole Country Store, enjoy a meal, and swap Tennessee stories.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 29, 2010)

imfree said:


> I'd love to "set a spell" with FluffyandCute" at that Ole Country Store, enjoy a meal, and swap Tennessee stories.



OMG....Love the "Ole Country Store"....Yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 29, 2010)

Go on a shopping spree with her!!!


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 29, 2010)

imfree said:


> Moma works in the gift shop. If you n some loved ones ever come to Lebnun, we oughtta' set a spell, then.
> 
> Back on topic: Same is applicable for CP, cool Gal.


What does that even mean Edgar? Do you DELIBERATELY set out to derail threads or is it part of your charm that you frequently skip people because it's getting really tiresome.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> What does that even mean Edgar? Do you DELIBERATELY set out to derail threads or is it part of your charm that you frequently skip people because it's getting really tiresome.



Sorry. I'm bad about that and should stop.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2010)

Replace his carbon zinc batteries with Lithium - for longer life


----------



## The Fez (Dec 29, 2010)

Issue a high-five over the choice of avatar


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 29, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Issue a high-five over the choice of avatar




I would give him my "skeptical eyes" look, give him a hug, then ask him out on a nice date for dinner and a walk


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2010)

I would get her to introduce me to her beautiful horse.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2010)

hang out with her, have a big catch up on life and stuffs and add in some movies and gamage


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2010)

Give her a really big hug. She rocks.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Dec 30, 2010)

Buy him a ticket to Australia so he can give spiritangel that really big hug.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

give him a huge visa gift card to help with airfares hmm mayby we need a dimms goes downunder meet up


----------



## Never2fat4me (Dec 30, 2010)

Accept that big Visa card so that I could fly down under to met all those wonderful Aussie BBWs (Spiritangel, Mz Puss, and Aust99 in particular).

Chris


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 31, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> Accept that big Visa card so that I could fly down under to met all those wonderful Aussie BBWs (Spiritangel, Mz Puss, and Aust99 in particular).
> 
> Chris



Give him a big fat hug, and take him to lunch with all the hot Aussie ladies


----------



## snuffy2000 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cuddles of course! :happy:


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 31, 2010)

ultimate snuggles


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 31, 2010)

What I would like to do to her?

I am going to be banned if I say all I want to do with her


----------



## Mishty (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd like to share a bottle of Jack with him


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2010)

It's not what I would want to do...it's what those 36 strangers in a hot tub would want to do to her.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Dec 31, 2010)

Promote her to President of Sarcasm. 

Chris


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2010)

Meet him at the airport before pushing him onto a plane for melbourne and the hottest SSBBW in Australia My friend miss Sexypants


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2010)

Love her infintely. Oh, wait, I'm doing that already.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 31, 2010)

Squeezish him, especially tonight of all nights!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2010)

Play vidja gameses with her!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hopefully play some DS2 when it comes out with him =]


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 31, 2010)

SHAVE him.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 31, 2010)

REP HER! 

I Haven't been able to for god-only-knows how long! @[email protected]


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2011)

go on a creative spree with her and teach her my new pendant making technique cause they are cool but I cannot share stoopid problem with reading card atm from camera webcam just wont get the details


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 1, 2011)

Visit a teddy bear convention and listen to her commentary.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 4, 2011)

Cuddle with him for hours!


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 4, 2011)

get our cookie munching session on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 4, 2011)

Give that bountiful belly of hers a rub! :blush:

(And where were you Dreamy when I used to live in the Toronto area?!)

Chris


----------



## Noir (Jan 5, 2011)

Go on a cooking spree with him for all the ladies out there haha


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 5, 2011)

Id like to film him or her, since his or her name is Noir.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

Save the planet with them or something.


----------



## Noir (Jan 5, 2011)

Beat up kid Icarus with them


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 6, 2011)

play with him....... and his kittens


----------



## JonesT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cuddle with her


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 6, 2011)

check to see if we are REALLY related.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 6, 2011)

An interview with the Rambling Freak  Greg "My Biceps Exploded" Valentino


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> An interview with the Rambling Freak  Greg "My Biceps Exploded" Valentino



LOL! Synthol kills man.Greg had a good bodybuild when he competed natrual,but nooo he couldn't leave good enough alone and he had to start pumping his arms with synthol.he HAD to have the biggest arms,truely messed himself up man truely. :doh:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOkdFJRcKAs


watch that video and you can see the guy had alot of potential but it got lost with bad choices and synthol plus steroids.he was pretty ripped in the beggining anyway.he should have stayed like that i sure as heck would of been happy with those results.*sigh*


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

Train with him and he can lift me up to strengthen his hamstrings


----------



## penguin (Jan 27, 2011)

Motorboat time!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2011)

thank her

..


----------



## Mishty (Jan 27, 2011)

spank her


old fat bitches love that shit


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2011)

Eat shrimp with her


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 27, 2011)

Give her a special valentines gift for her and hamish


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2011)

Mishty said:


> spank her
> 
> 
> old fat bitches love that shit



Don't break my hip, bro!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 27, 2011)

Scold her into pulling it in. Shame works too.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 27, 2011)

Seriously Steal her lingerie collection

but honestly just hang out, have fun and go shopping


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

give her a big hug


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 27, 2011)

Buy him a house-warming gift


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

ty for the lovely gift (whatever it is)
I'd give you a big thank you card on behalf of me and my house.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

gamble with him.


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

It'd involve alcohol and nudity.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd want to be a dirty pirate with her, shop for black beauty sex furniture and get drunk.


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd want to be a dirty pirate with her, shop for black beauty sex furniture and get drunk.



LMAO oh that sounds like a great weekend. I wanna do all that too. And then we can use our crops for sword fighting.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to give her a big ole' hug:wubu:


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> I want to give her a big ole' hug:wubu:



aww  and then we can take lots of photos together!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

Alicia---I want to cook with her!


Penguin--I'm looking for a Hello Kitty crop--let me know if you see any!!! Woohoooo


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Penguin--I'm looking for a Hello Kitty crop--let me know if you see any!!! Woohoooo



This is the best I can do for now. But it has to be out there...if they have Hello Kitty weaponry, they should have this!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> This is the best I can do for now. But it has to be out there...if they have Hello Kitty weaponry, they should have this!



I want to go with her and CastingPearls on this shopping fun excursion!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 28, 2011)

play a game of tag.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 28, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> play a game of tag.



You're it!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

Penguin--I own it! LOL

Lovelylady--Let's shop!!!


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Penguin--I own it! LOL
> 
> Lovelylady--Let's shop!!!



I am not surprised! Shopping, drinking and lots of dirty talk.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2011)

hug and frisk her.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Alicia---I want to cook with her!
> 
> 
> Penguin--I'm looking for a Hello Kitty crop--let me know if you see any!!! Woohoooo



Sorry to eavesdrop, but I saw this and thought maybe it may be a good lead for you if nothing else...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/HELLO-KITTY-LAVENDER-Suede-Leather-FLOGGER-WHIP-/390233918959


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Sorry to eavesdrop, but I saw this and thought maybe it may be a good lead for you if nothing else...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/HELLO-KITTY-LAVENDER-Suede-Leather-FLOGGER-WHIP-/390233918959


OMG I love you!!!! 

Give her a big hug for the lead!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2011)

Make sure that she doesn't catch my cold.


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I love you!!!!
> 
> Give her a big hug for the lead!!!


Oh that's an awesome find!



Adamantoise said:


> Make sure that she doesn't catch my cold.



Make him some soup!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2011)

Buy her some spider spray.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

Evict her neighbors


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2011)

Have her show me her lovely little part of the world, and just be girlie together


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2011)

Give her the biggest hug ever!


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

I think we've covered this in several other threads, but it'll involve baby oil, twister, alcohol, no clothes and casting pearls.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2011)

penguin said:


> I think we've covered this in several other threads, but it'll involve baby oil, twister, alcohol, no clothes and casting pearls.



Well I did like it so I put this ring on it.


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Well I did like it so I put this ring on it.



ZOMG. [insert squeeing and flailing about]

But lets just change it to an amethyst and I'll be all over you. I mean it. I mean you.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 30, 2011)

Oxygen so she doesn't pass out
What is it with women and diamonds? *shrug*


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Oxygen so she doesn't pass out
> What is it with women and diamonds? *shrug*



If you read my hidden text, you'd see I'm not a fan of diamonds


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 30, 2011)

couldn't read the text.
I'd let her borrow my spare movie "Chinatown"


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2011)

drag him away from the bright lights of vegas to downunder for a snugglefest


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 30, 2011)

Make that a snuggle-a-trois. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2011)

awww invite him to the snugglefest


----------



## radman (Jan 30, 2011)

give her a year round pass to snugglefest


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 1, 2011)

Help him find a wonderful, caring SSBBW in Crescent City.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 2, 2011)

Sit and chat for hours over orange juice


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 2, 2011)

bring cookies to the OJ soiree`


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 2, 2011)

think I am gonna have to pull up a chair and whip out the almost better than sex chocolate cake to share of course


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 2, 2011)

craft lessons with the craft master of course  n lingerie fashion shows together


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 2, 2011)

Like to go skippin' down the yellow brick road with her, in the land of OZ, Melbourne


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont know why but i want to lick her face  and eat cupcakes and have "boy talk " lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Like to go skippin' down the yellow brick road with her, in the land of OZ, Melbourne


First class ticket to Wisconsin.


Oh Julie beat me to it! LOL

Take pics with her! Strike a pose!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2011)

Toast marshmallows together :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 2, 2011)

Have a tea party with her and Gilmorris


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 2, 2011)

throw hm a housewarming party !


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 2, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> throw hm a housewarming party !



ask her if she has tried vegemite


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2011)

Organise a way for him/her to meet Billy Idol.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 2, 2011)

Give her a nice squishy hug and thank her for kind and supportive words!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 2, 2011)

Give her a huge hug and say thank you for the christmas card (it only arrived a couple of days ago) and sneak something into her pocket as a surprise for later


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 2, 2011)

Squeezish her and make beautiful crafts with her, and take tons of pictures of her gorgeousness! ^_^


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 2, 2011)

have oodles of fun, do lots of crafty things, and oooh yay new pics that arnt taken by myself


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2011)

Send some snow her way!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2011)

send him some of our warm weather


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 5, 2011)

Find a more fun way to warm up than just the weather. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2011)

hehe watch him blush and giggle like I bet he did when he wrote that


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 5, 2011)

Laugh with her as I am sure she did in writing that!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2011)

hug him for making me blush and giggle


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 5, 2011)

take her on a date  and check out all the cute boys with her.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2011)

make her my lime and chocolate gingerbread cheesecake, cook her an awesome dinner and hang out and watch movies and chat about boys


----------



## lalatx (Feb 5, 2011)

She is creative and talented.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 5, 2011)

Learn more about those worst intentions. :blush:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 6, 2011)

Go to dinner with him and chat for hours


----------



## ladle (Feb 6, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Go to dinner with him and chat for hours



Steal her biscuits and mail them to her in crumbs until she pays a ransom


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 6, 2011)

ladle said:


> Steal her biscuits and mail them to her in crumbs until she pays a ransom



Take naughty [photos of him in women's lingerie


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 6, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> Take naughty [photos of him in women's lingerie




Spend a day with her so I can learn how to be beautiful all the time.

Seriously. Do you give beautiful lessons? I'll pay you. lol


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG i have never been so flattered, you silly girl you are far prettier than i could ever hope to be. Id like to stand her in front of a mirror and tell her to truly see herself , not just look but see !


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2011)

give her a big hug, and send her an on call 24hr massage therapist


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 6, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> OMG i have never been so flattered, you silly girl you are far prettier than i could ever hope to be. Id like to stand her in front of a mirror and tell her to truly see herself , not just look but see !





spiritangel said:


> give her a big hug, and send her an on call 24hr massage therapist



thanks ladies :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2011)

hugs goofy girl the massage therapist was for the person above me mizz puss cause she needs one


But I would love to give you a hug and a pamper day if you need one


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 6, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> hugs goofy girl the massage therapist was for the person above me mizz puss cause she needs one
> 
> 
> But I would love to give you a hug and a pamper day if you need one





For some reason I thought you ladies posted at the same time LOL

hugs and massages for everyone! LOL

ok...i have made a total cluster fuck of this thread....


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 6, 2011)

Follow her on that left turn and see where it leads.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> For some reason I thought you ladies posted at the same time LOL
> 
> hugs and massages for everyone! LOL
> 
> ok...i have made a total cluster fuck of this thread....



lol nah its ok and its back on track so all good 


get him some dvds of his favourite movies or free tickets to snugglefest


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to take a walk down an Australian beach with her.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 6, 2011)

share a box of cookies and tea with my friend Greenie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to go with him on a walk through of his house to see all the remodeling he has done


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 6, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay and sing songs with my friend on said tour.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 6, 2011)

snuggle the snuggletiger


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 6, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> snuggle the snuggletiger



snuggle the lady that wants to snuggle the aforementioned snuggletiger...ME


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2011)

Make him take me on a tour of his house, and of course add in some more snugglefest


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 6, 2011)

Share my scrapbook supplies.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 6, 2011)

touch her hair and look at her.she's a really pretty woman.:wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh...he knows...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooh, I'd make her tell me what he knows. Just 'cause!  lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Oh...he knows...



LOL o uh thank you.:blush: 

i would ask her how does it feel to be so naughty.


----------



## big_lad27 (Feb 6, 2011)

challenge him to an arm wrestle


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 6, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> touch her hair and look at her.she's a really pretty woman.:wubu:



Aww Thank you!! :blush:


You seem like a sweetheart! I think it would be nice to chat with you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 7, 2011)

big_lad27 said:


> challenge him to an arm wrestle



LOL! yeah man i would love to do that,we must arrange that match and post the vid on this site.



Bigtigmom said:


> Aww Thank you!! :blush:
> 
> 
> You seem like a sweetheart! I think it would be nice to chat with you.



aw thanks.:blush: i would love to chat with you too.you seem awesome yourself.:blush:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 7, 2011)

i want to oil wrestle with him while were wearing bikinis


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL that's interesting.LOL i'd let you do the bikini thing though. mankini? um.LOL


give her a great big long hug.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 7, 2011)

I want to watch him and julie wrestle and take pics as evidence for others to see


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Give her arm a playful punch for not thinking of taking a movie of me and Julie wrestling! 

Chris


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2011)

hahah kick his ass in wrestling for punching my friend !


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2011)

hmm definately see a job as a proffessional julie wrestling guys photographer in my future lols


Make her some yummy dinners so all she has to do is heat and eat as cooking with her back problems must be hell


----------



## riplee (Feb 8, 2011)

Give her a big hug and thank her for all the positive energy she brings to us all.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 8, 2011)

Rip his shirt off! Get it? Riplee? :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 8, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Rip his shirt off! Get it? Riplee? :blush:



Take her to dinner somewhere off the beaten path, and have diverting conversation.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 9, 2011)

He works with mortgages i use to as well, id love to talk shop and discuss comparative rates over dinner


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to take her pain away.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to... make out with her. (sly grin)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 9, 2011)

talk to him about video game and the phoenix wright series.:happy:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 9, 2011)

we could get After training massages that would be nice


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 9, 2011)

help her in and out of a nice hot tubby


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank him for drawing a nice hot bath and helping Julie into my awaiting arms in that tub.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2011)

give him a hug wish him happy valentines day and share my giant heart shaped chocolate brownie


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Feb 14, 2011)

Give her a big Valentines Day hug!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 14, 2011)

Give him a big giant container of apple juice


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

eat fried peanuts with her and have a contest . . . oh wait, what would I do TO her? Feed her fried peanuts, and watch the magic happen.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 14, 2011)

Help him with his laundry.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

Go Deet shopping with her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd make him spell his name right


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 14, 2011)

What wouldn't I want to do to her?


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2011)

Be her valentine for the rest of the evening! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2011)

hang out with him, cook him something yummy and make him forget his valentines blues


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 14, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Be her valentine for the rest of the evening! :smitten:



Anytime darling! :kiss2:



As for spiritangel... I'd like to meditate with her.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 14, 2011)

Buy her so much booze that her liver sends me death threats.


----------



## penguin (Feb 14, 2011)

Save her from the death threats!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

take her underwear off her head.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Give him a hug and hopes he has a better day today than yesterday :happy:


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

poke them :]


----------



## StickMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Put her in a pokeball.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 15, 2011)

Challenge him to a pokemon battle!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2011)

Go shopping with her!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

get a piercing with her!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 15, 2011)

Get make up tips from her!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 15, 2011)

play with her doggie in the park with her, and eat ice cream.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 15, 2011)

go for sushi with him!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

watch a movie with! :]


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 15, 2011)

Check out her tattoos and play with her guinea pig, Sprinkles! (Just saw that picture in the photography thread...so cute.)


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Check out her tattoos and play with her guinea pig, Sprinkles! (Just saw that picture in the photography thread...so cute.)



haha thank you 

I'm gonna steal your sexy white hat!


----------



## J_Underscore (Feb 15, 2011)

Deacone said:


> haha thank you
> 
> I'm gonna steal your sexy white hat!



Congratulate her on her 100th post  x


----------



## Deacone (Feb 15, 2011)

Aww thank you baby! 

Hmmm...I don't think it's appropriate to write what I want to do to you in public 

xxx Love you  xxx


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2011)

Find out more about her. She seems nice!


----------



## penguin (Feb 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Hmmm...I don't think it's appropriate to write what I want to do to you in public



Oh I'm nosey, I'd love to hear.



Mathias said:


> Find out more about her. She seems nice!



Tickle him til he can't take it any more.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

ooooo i think she knows.or she atleast has a good idea of what it is or could be.:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 16, 2011)

He is so sweet, I will give him a big hug!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

aw thanks.

i would just stare at her for awhile,seriously she is a beautiful lady.plus she likes Superman apparently so all good.:bow:


----------



## penguin (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh he knows.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

penguin said:


> Oh he knows.




haha! looks like we BOTH know! LOL!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 16, 2011)

Hire him to be my bodyguard.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2011)

hang out and watch soppy girly movies in our pjs


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2011)

Spend the day with her!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2011)

Turn his &#3232;_&#3232; into a ^_^


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd like to listen to and discuss music with her. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 16, 2011)

find where she gets the neat items for her etsy store.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

snuggle his tiger.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2011)

have a poke battle with her


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 16, 2011)

Grr at her for posting before me! 

<3 and I'd totally have a cup of tea with her as we talk complete silliness and laugh till dawn.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2011)

have her explain to me what fringe is


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

go to this little town with a post office and a bar, find her, get drunk at the bar and set the post office on fire lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

tell her that Raichu owns the most.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> tell her that Raichu owns the most.



Pikachu says otherwise  

View attachment photopika.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Pikachu says otherwise




LOL! XD cute.^_^ well Pikachu emits cuteness that's for sure.

Pika pe? 

XD


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 16, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOL! XD cute.^_^ well Pikachu emits cuteness that's for sure.
> 
> Pika pe?
> 
> XD



Tell him that I've always been a fan of Jiggly Puff...arguably the most useless Pokemon, but by far the cutest.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

LMAO! HAHAHA

tell her that Jiggly is cool and memorable and somewhat of a fan favirote,but tell her my favirots are Raichu and Blasitoise. and uh


GEEEEODUUUUUUDE!

XD


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2011)

Have him sit next to Adam, while I decide what to do to them.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

um hopefully what happens will be something good and reasonable.o.o

but um ask her where here name mossystate comes from.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank him for being an interesting poster on Dims.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2011)

smack him for punching me earlier in this thread


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 19, 2011)

Mud wrestle her in revenge!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2011)

remind him that it will be a cold day in hell before I mud wrestle or indeed wrestle anyone 

and then tip chocolate sauce down his back in revenge (hehehe)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2011)

Make her tell me what ELSE she'd do. I'm intrigued! :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Feb 19, 2011)

Geek out with him.


----------



## penguin (Feb 19, 2011)

Chase him around the kitchen with a wet tea towel/dish cloth.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 19, 2011)

Considering I can't run, that would be a short chase.

I'd tell her how silly Australian rules football is.


----------



## penguin (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't run either, so it'd be all fair. 

I'd have to agree about the football. I don't follow any of it  We could then make fun of how silly they look in their short shorts.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 19, 2011)

I like that idea. Then we could poke fun at the armored behemoths playing US rules football.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 19, 2011)

Argue with him about the intentions of the founding fathers's idea about the United States Constitution


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2011)

buy him a plane ticket to Melbourne and make sure he loads up on well aged duty free scotch


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 19, 2011)

Watch her after she has consumed too much of that duty-free scotch!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Watch her after she has consumed too much of that duty-free scotch!



Get him a map of australia and point out that Nowra is in a completely different state than melbourne  and giggle cause I am not a scotch drinker either


----------



## Deacone (Feb 20, 2011)

ask her where she got her lovely top from


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

Deacone said:


> ask her where she got her lovely top from



give her the answer she seeks yoursclothing.co.uk they have some amazing stuff and some sexy underwear and stuff as well thanks to miss_puzz cause I would have assumed nothing from there would have fit me


----------



## Deacone (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooh thank you 

I want to thank her


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to go shopping with her she has great taste


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

Take her to the Harry Potter theme park in the States.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 20, 2011)

drink butter beer with him


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

party with her


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 20, 2011)

Party with her while she parties with her.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 21, 2011)

Drinking all night with him and all his girls from Dims


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 21, 2011)

Hahaha...I guess I would want to drink with him too-- why not, right?


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2011)

Take photos of _her_ being drunk with the previous four posters


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Take photos of _her_ being drunk with the previous four posters



Since I am in on this... I hope she does know "Sloop John B.". Starting Brian Wilson-style, ending big-band/Sinatra since I am involved.

Yes, penguin, should at least document _that_ evening


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 21, 2011)

Enjoy commiserating with him about the trials and tribulations of loving SSBBWs over a few glasses of Spiritangel's scotch.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 5, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Enjoy commiserating with him about the trials and tribulations of loving SSBBWs over a few glasses of Spiritangel's scotch.



Buy him a bottle of Penderyn to help the commiserating.


----------



## penguin (Mar 5, 2011)

Remind him of the good stuff!


----------



## CPProp (Mar 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> Remind him of the good stuff!



Ask her to refresh my memory


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 10, 2011)

Wrangle some wild clouds and go riding with him


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 10, 2011)

Invite her to drink with they people above


----------



## CPProp (Mar 10, 2011)

Makes sure she comes along for a few scoops to.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 11, 2011)

Help cross a few wires correctly.


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 11, 2011)

play strip drunk poker im so drunk right now yay poker !


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Mar 11, 2011)

Fly her out to to the US of A and party.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 11, 2011)

Give him a bag of holes.........so he could be a holy spirit


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 11, 2011)

give him a big ole smile and belly jiggle for being such a good supporter of all of the big girls in the world!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd like to welcome her with a hand-toss of flowers and open arms to this wonderful community of ours! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Go to a ren fair with her.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 11, 2011)

Ren Faires are food fests for me...in that spirit, I would make her some Scottish Eggs.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 11, 2011)

Compliment her on her pretty smile and great posts.


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 14, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Compliment her on her pretty smile and great posts.



compliment him on his lovely messages ( which ill reply to soon) and sweet compliments


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2011)

Travel the world with her as a power couple! :wubu: lol


----------



## toni (Mar 16, 2011)

Get him stupid drunk already


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 16, 2011)

Arrest her


----------



## CPProp (Mar 16, 2011)

Invite her to a meeting of the hellfire club to see how evil she thinks she is .


----------



## sindy (Mar 17, 2011)

what is the hellfire club?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellfire_Club_(comics)

The Hellfire Club is a fictional society within the Marvel Comics Universe that often comes into confrontation with the mutant superhero team, the X-Men. Although the Club appears to merely be an international social club for wealthy elites, its clandestine Inner Circle seeks to influence world events to their own agenda.

That's just one.


I'd like to welcome Sindy to Dimensions. Welcome!


----------



## Dromond (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd find a cure for the flu and give it to her.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellfire_Club_(comics)
> 
> The Hellfire Club is a fictional society within the Marvel Comics Universe that often comes into confrontation with the mutant superhero team, the X-Men. Although the Club appears to merely be an international social club for wealthy elites, its clandestine Inner Circle seeks to influence world events to their own agenda.
> 
> That's just one.



The one referred to still active in the UK, the original was started in 1719.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellfire_Club


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd take him to the Hellfire club we have here...and I should probably take along CastingPearls too! She can bring her Hello Kitty flogger.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'd take him to the Hellfire club we have here...and I should probably take along CastingPearls too! She can bring her Hello Kitty flogger.


YAY!!!! Oh, I don't just have a Hello Kitty flogger now. I've added to the collection. 

I'd compare 'collections' with her.


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't have much of a collection  But I did find my crop the other day! (standard black horse riding one) We could have fun trying them all out though


----------



## CPProp (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd like to ask her if I could borrow her crop for whip round.....as i'm a bit hard up at the moment.


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask him if he would like to go for a walk/waddle and get lost with me


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask her if she'd invite me over for a walk and a poker game


----------



## CPProp (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask him if he could send some of that sunny shine over here......as its still brass monkey weather here


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 19, 2011)

Send him down to FL for some R&R and, hopefully, a nice BBW to keep him company.


----------



## sindy (Mar 21, 2011)

CPProp said:


> I'd like to ask her if I could borrow her crop for whip round.....as i'm a bit hard up at the moment.



could you expand on that?


----------



## CPProp (Mar 21, 2011)

Common UK phrases / sayings  have a whip round = make a collection, usually in a hat, hard up at the moment = have very little money and at the moment. Whole sentence = make a collection for me as I have very little money at the moment.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

Probably just have a conversation with him...of all the Dimmers I've talked to since I joined, he hasn't been one of them (although he seems lovely).


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2011)

Drag her to the Vegas bash with me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2011)

Catch a piggy back ride to the Vegas bash with her


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 2, 2011)

Get drunk and see what happens


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 3, 2011)

Go to the mall with her


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 3, 2011)

Go have a spa day with her


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 3, 2011)

smoosh her whole face off


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

Give her a back rub - followed by belly rub, bum rub, leg rub...

Chris :wubu:


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 3, 2011)

id love that and id give him a big hug for all his hard work


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

I accept that hug and raise it a hug and a kiss!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 4, 2011)

Play a nice game of tennis with him. I'm sure he could kick my ass.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 6, 2011)

Talk random BS over a burger, fries, and a shake. An excellent lunch.


----------



## penguin (Apr 6, 2011)

Continue the BSing over drinks.


----------



## Fox (Apr 6, 2011)

Talk about how cool Australia is! XP


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 6, 2011)

Play some old school Super Mario Brothers and then cry as he kicks my ass.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2011)

give him a Lifetime Free Airline Pass - LTR can be brutal.....


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 7, 2011)

Set up a lunch for him with his good buddy Glenn Beck.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 7, 2011)

watch scary movies with him, hide behind a pillow and get him to tell me when the scary bits are over !


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 7, 2011)

watch a comedy with her so she could laugh and not have to hide.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 7, 2011)

Get a pizza and watch a good movie with him.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 8, 2011)

Join him and snuggletiger with the pizza and movie.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

Get him a beer to have with his pizza.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 8, 2011)

Make it a party and join the moviefest with him! Even better - charter a plane so we can all fly over to Australia and join the beautiful BBWs there for movies and more...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd fly him to Australia so he can meet the BBW of his dreams.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 8, 2011)

Bring Micara along too so we could go on a double date.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

Find a nice restaurant for him and his ladylove to dine at.


----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

Show the last two around Brisbane!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

Set her up with Never2fat4me.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 10, 2011)

Get a private concert for him and Micara with ABBA so that she can really be his Dancing Queen.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 10, 2011)

Get him tickets to Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 11, 2011)

Arrange lunch for him with Robert Duvall.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 11, 2011)

Take a trip with him to the land down under to visit mz_puss...and then Julie and I would do our best to have some fun while not giving him an aneurysm...if that would even be possible.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 13, 2011)

Erm... Awesome stuff. That's all I can say. lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 13, 2011)

Help him make sure he doesn't celebrate a 23rd birthday single.


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2011)

Apparently I'm going on a date with him when he gets flown down here!


----------



## toni (Apr 13, 2011)

Beat her at words with friends


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh you beat me plenty  but I'll make you work hard for the next win


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd arrange it so she could meet all of the friends she's met on Dims in person.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2011)

Let him know how awesomesauce he is. Because he's awesome.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Let him know how awesomesauce he is. Because he's awesome.



Take him to an arcade (those still exist? ) and whip his butt at Street Fighter II.


----------



## Angel (Apr 14, 2011)

Take him shopping where ever it is that Steven Tyler gets his clothing; sit back and watch the fashion show; take lots of photos; then go out to dinner; then share dessert.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

de-angelize her.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 14, 2011)

Id like to rob a bank with him so i can use my getaway car.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 15, 2011)

Get to know him. Don't they say the Blue Devil you know is better than the Blue Devil you don't?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hang out with him until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## penguin (Apr 15, 2011)

Sit there and poke him repeatedly as he starts to fall asleep from being up all night.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm convinced that we could throw the craziest yet most posh party together.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 15, 2011)

I would get her to poke penguin so that I can get some sleep.


----------



## penguin (Apr 16, 2011)

I will turn this into a poke war!!


----------



## Fox (Apr 16, 2011)

cuddle. x]


----------



## penguin (Apr 16, 2011)

Ohhh I will ditch the poke war in favour of a snugglefest with Fox.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

poke !


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 16, 2011)

Take her out on the town and raise some hell.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

I will buy the first round.


----------



## mel (Apr 16, 2011)

hang out at the pool and "admire" the cuties!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 16, 2011)

Hang out at the pool and admire her - she is definitely a cutie! :blush:


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2011)

At pool side, pour a bucket of ice water on him like a silly teenager would do...


just to cool him off a bit.


LOL

then *waddle away as quickly as possible*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 20, 2011)

Make her go back and apologize to Never2fat4me for pouring ice water on him. :happy:


----------



## Twilley (Apr 20, 2011)

Compare recommended reading lists with them.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 20, 2011)

Talk comics with him.


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

give him a big hug and tell him how happy I am that things are going well for him!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 20, 2011)

Take her out to dinner at the place of choice, and get to know her better


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

I give him a hi-five!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

Find him a nice BBW in Florida who likes his car as much as he does.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 20, 2011)

photograph her lovely eyes (not in a creepy kinda way)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahahaha...I appreciate the clarification.  I'd like to welcome him to Dimensions. You seem to be getting along around here just fine. :happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Find him a nice BBW in Florida who likes his car as much as he does.



Id like to give you a kiss on the cheek! 

:kiss2:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Hahahaha...I appreciate the clarification.  I'd like to welcome him to Dimensions. You seem to be getting along around here just fine. :happy:



Much appreciated, just let me know if i'm being over friendly or stepping on toes. I tend to jump in feet first


----------



## frankman (Apr 20, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Id like to give you a kiss on the cheek!
> 
> :kiss2:



Gently cup his balls while forwarding his browser history to all my facebook friends.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

Name our firstborn Spooky Oats.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Walk the boardwalk with her.


----------



## frankman (Apr 20, 2011)

Give him gender studies course notes under the boardwalk.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Would like to photograph and make a hit MTV reality show about these gender studies "under the boardwalk! Boardwalk!" *cue violins* with him/her.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

Tell him that Frank is an awesomely hot MAN.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Assure her that i look like certain movie actors, and will be in an Alpha Dog-style movie one day, im not lacking in the cool department, only brains and genitalia.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

Assure him that if he is indeed lacking in brains and genitalia, everything will still be okay.


----------



## frankman (Apr 20, 2011)

Gently cup her metaphorical balls too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

Suggest he explain to certain people who need diagrams what 'metaphorical' means.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

Babysit little Spooky Oats so that she can go to the store.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Suggest he explain to certain people who need diagrams what 'metaphorical' means.



Appreciate and thank her for that yes, i do need an instruction manual for metaphorical genitalia braining.



lovelylady78 said:


> Babysit little Spooky Oats so that she can go to the store.



Give her smoochy on other cheek, she is so nice :kiss2:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

Buy him a huge state-of-the-art garage for him to keep and work on his cars in.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 20, 2011)

Rude things Lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 20, 2011)

Go out so he can show me all of the great sights of Dublin.


----------



## Angel (Apr 21, 2011)

This: 

for thinking I should apologize 

then ask him a couple questions.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 21, 2011)

Take her to Busch Gardens (and make them go back to offering free beer samples!).


And enjoy watching her waddle her way through the park. 


Chris


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

Take him, Robbie, Micara, penguin, and myself to see Dublin. :happy:


----------



## penguin (Apr 21, 2011)

Woohoo! Pub crawl!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd give her a can of chicken noodle soup without the label, replaced with a label that read POOP IN A CAN.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd fly him to Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2011)

May he be given double all the good things he wishes for others.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 21, 2011)

Her. Me. Big-ass comfy couch. Endless stack of DVDs.

WINNING.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd join him on that couch. We could Riff all of the bad movies.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd also squeeze onto that couch, with snacks and a waspish tongue, ready to slay the bad movies....


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd take her out on the town... She always seems like she would be fun!!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 22, 2011)

A night out with EVERYBODY.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 22, 2011)

A trip to the Vegas Bash with everybody.


----------



## pegz (Apr 22, 2011)

Join him for an adult beverage in Vegas...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd give her all of the books she could want.


----------



## Fox (Apr 22, 2011)

Make him watch reruns of H.R. Pufnstuf!


----------



## penguin (Apr 23, 2011)

oh that was a great show! let's have an 80s theme party together.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

Go shopping with her


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

o im sure she knows. >.>


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

hahhahaha *BLUSH* yea you wanted me to read your writting and watch a movie yea? that sounds good lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL i do love movies.XD you can pick which one! LOL


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 23, 2011)

Let him take me to a Cowboys game


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

HAHA! show him the new stadium in Arlington,TX since i live pretty close to it.


----------



## Angel (Apr 24, 2011)

Dress him in a T.D. Jakes' style suit then ask him to explain what de-angelizing is.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2011)

Give her a cuddle...she looks so damn cuddle-some


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2011)

Do everything we already do now but in person.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 24, 2011)

give her a birthday cake


----------



## Twilley (Apr 24, 2011)

Drawing her would be totally awesome


----------



## Mishty (Apr 24, 2011)

A Taco Bell feast, and cheesy movies.... Ghostbusters maybe?


----------



## Twilley (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm down with that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2011)

I want in on that too with both of them.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 24, 2011)

I wanna add a giant bottle of Whipped Cream vodka to the line up for CP and me.  Twilley make it? We don't know.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry, did someone say Ghostbusters?

I'd crash that party.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 24, 2011)

So we're all in agreement then? Awwww yeah


----------



## penguin (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll bring baked goods to the Ghostbusters party. I've actually been wanting to have an 80s revival lately, and Ghostbusters is on the list.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like to give her a hug then ask her to be my Australian aunt... because I want to have an Australian aunt!


----------



## penguin (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess I'll be her Australian aunt! I'm a pretty cool aunt, just ask my nephews and nieces  I bought my eldest nephew most of the Harry Potter books as soon as they came out


----------



## Twilley (Apr 24, 2011)

Help her bake? Or maybe just heat up the kitchen ;P


----------



## CPProp (Apr 24, 2011)

Worn him about the salty Chooks - in ayr anyway


----------



## mel (Apr 24, 2011)

howz about a nature walk and take some scenic photos?


----------



## CPProp (Apr 24, 2011)

mel said:


> howz about a nature walk and take some scenic photos?



Show her a scenic photo - Like this ?


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2011)

Ask him to share that photo...pretty please


----------



## CPProp (Apr 24, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Ask him to share that photo...pretty please



As its in the public domain I guess it can be copied


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 25, 2011)

Help him find yet another beautiful scene to photograph.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 25, 2011)

take him clothes shopping Lol


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 25, 2011)

go and get a tattoo with him


----------



## Mishty (Apr 25, 2011)

Play sexy dress up, and flaunt around Oz like a pair of fat overly sexy debutantes.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 25, 2011)

i would love to watch mishty and mz_puss playing dress up and flaunting around my neighbourhood


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would throw him into a cold shower so he can get the blood flowing to the REST of his body.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 25, 2011)

While he's doing that, I'd take the other guy's place watching Mish and Puss


----------



## Mishty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd jump into said cold water, and take him with me.  
For shits and giggles.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2011)

Transport her here to celebrate my birthday in person (and with STYLE)


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wish her a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

Send him to : The Ring Of Honor Wrestling Academy - new classes start during the week of July 11th, 2011


----------



## penguin (Apr 25, 2011)

Tickle him until he's giggling uncontrollably.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

After I'm done giggling...  foot massage


----------



## penguin (Apr 25, 2011)

Ohhh my god, you have no idea how good that would be. I so need one. I'd have to hug you profusely to say thank you


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2011)

Cuddling. CUDDLING LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 26, 2011)

go on a gondola ride,and have him read to me.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

take her out to dinner and show her the sights and sounds of Dublin


----------



## Mishty (Apr 26, 2011)

Go sightseeing in Dublin with him


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Eat all the discount Easter candy we can get our hands on then go chunky dunking in that person's pool and pretend to save each other from drowning.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2011)

*grabs lawnchair and watches from the side of the pool*

Go on.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Just drafted him as lifeguard. We WILL be needing rescue, bub. Multiple times.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

be a chubby strip o gram and knock on her door for a belated birthday present


----------



## Deven (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd like to offer him a job as my personal eye candy


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I'd like to offer him a job as my personal eye candy



Offer accepted :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 26, 2011)

Get him drunk


----------



## Mishty (Apr 26, 2011)

Help her get Rob drunk...er


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> Get him drunk



Too late

I'd love to get the lovely ladies above me D) drunk and play drinking games


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hold their hair while they're puking.


----------



## Micara (Apr 26, 2011)

Grab their cell phone and throw it at them...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Give her a big hug---I miss you girl!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2011)

Give CP a Big Hug :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd give him a manly hug of brotherhood.


----------



## penguin (Apr 27, 2011)

Invite him to trivia with me tonight!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

Trivia sounds awesome, I think


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Strip trivia? I'll bring root beer.......


----------



## penguin (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll teach her lots of Aussieisms. Like how root means fuck. So please, bring some fuck beer


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if I can say it now

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Say it or both of us will call you a chickenshit.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 27, 2011)

Go swimming with her and Mishty in our teenie weenie tiny polka dot bikini's !


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

*passes out from the majesty of it all*


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 27, 2011)

hahah Mouth to mouth resuscitation !!!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

I can only hope there's tongue involved,


----------



## penguin (Apr 27, 2011)

Say and I might smush myself up against you! And I might be able to convince Castingpearls to smush up against you from the other side


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the best pool party EVER.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Ooooh a Twilley sandwich in the middle of a whirlpool.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

She already has the best idea for what to do, I'm just enjoying the ride.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fish him out of the whirlpool for a breath of air.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

Dropkick him and jump back in.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 27, 2011)

Leave him to his whirlpool of sin.


----------



## Micara (Apr 27, 2011)

Rocky Horror de-virginize him.

Might as well go 2 for 2...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 27, 2011)

Travel all over the world with her, starting with the British Isles! :wubu:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 28, 2011)

Praise him for treating his lovely lady so well.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 28, 2011)

Compliment him on his new avatar, looking good


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 28, 2011)

Dress up in a tin foil man-kini and make her laugh


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

Take photos of him in the mankini.


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 28, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> Take him, Robbie, Micara, penguin, and myself to see Dublin. :happy:



Want to go with yall 



> penguin



Enjoy all the Australian goodness of right-hand drive cars and all else "over there" with her!


----------



## I Like Tang (Apr 29, 2011)

Buy a beer!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 29, 2011)

drink tang with him cause frankly,tang is awesome.i still drink it till this day.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 29, 2011)

Give him a huge hug. :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal that hug! (Or beg for one of my very own...)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 29, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Give him a huge hug. :happy:



haha thanks cheryl! :happy: o and ask him what's that blue on his tongue.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Show him some more Scumbag Steve memes!


----------



## BoomSnap (Apr 30, 2011)

Buy him a Ben Rothelis-burger


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Smack him upside the head for having such a hot girlfriend. (The green-eyed monster makes us do stupid stuff!)

Chris


----------



## penguin (Apr 30, 2011)

Give him a hug, since he seems like a cuddle slut


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

o what would i NOT do to her! everything.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 30, 2011)

Eat some good aul texas food with him


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

We'd go have some drinks!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Eat some good aul texas food with him



care for some ribs?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2011)

A nice Keg of Beer (of his choice) to go with those ribs... striations be damned !!! that is all :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> A nice Keg of Beer (of his choice) to go with those ribs... striations be damned !!! that is all :happy:




haha LOL! hey just because im on the road to striation dosen't mean i can't have beer and ribs,on ocassion that is. hmm smirnoff perhaps? LOL o and drink the beer and eat the ribs with him. :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Apr 30, 2011)

Ask him to e.mail over some cheap petrol(Gas)


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 1, 2011)

Invent a car for him that runs on lava.


----------



## mel (May 1, 2011)

Give him a big hug!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 1, 2011)

o um,many many things.>.> tell her how pretty she is for starters.>.>


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 1, 2011)

i'd like to join him complimenting Miss Mel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2011)

I'd like to see him in a kilt for some odd reason.....:blink:


----------



## Zandoz (May 1, 2011)

I would [Censored], then [Censored], the wait for her to [Censored].


----------



## Angel (May 2, 2011)

Give him a lifetime of good health; give him the home of his dreams - fully furnished and paid for; and three wishes that would come true for whatever he may desire.


----------



## Heyyou (May 2, 2011)

Angel said:


> Give him a lifetime of good health; give him the home of his dreams - fully furnished and paid for; and three wishes that would come true for whatever he may desire.



Treat her as if she was my Guardian.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 2, 2011)

Join him in celebrating the demise of one of history's most evil vilains.


----------



## lucidbliss (May 2, 2011)

take him to the doctor... i think that blue tongue may be contagious ....:/ lol


----------



## mel (May 2, 2011)

tell her how cute her hair is


----------



## Twilley (May 3, 2011)

Get her to smile somehow. That thing lights up the room


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 3, 2011)

Get him a Sprecher's rootbeer (if he hasn't tried it already), which is my fave!

(And Lucidbliss: I think my tongue would match your hair pretty well! )


----------



## mel (May 3, 2011)

come up behind him, cover his eyes...and make him guess who it is!


----------



## mz_puss (May 4, 2011)

tell her shes purrty and makes me blush


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 4, 2011)

Photograph her


----------



## penguin (May 4, 2011)

Ask to be photographed!


----------



## Twilley (May 4, 2011)

Photograph her~


----------



## DearPrudence (May 4, 2011)

Eat a hamburger with. Share fries?


----------



## Fox (May 4, 2011)

I'd totally share my milkshake with her. :eat2:


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 4, 2011)

Don't ask.


----------



## penguin (May 4, 2011)

Wrestle her into submission. Or have her wrestle me into submission.


----------



## danielson123 (May 4, 2011)

Show her this so she can learn how to properly apply a crossface chickenwing for said submission wrestling 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR9LJfehcWk
(Yes, you need the screaming for full effectiveness!)


----------



## penguin (May 4, 2011)

I'd practice that move on him! I was going try something else on Amy, but I suppose that could work


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2011)

Massage her back cos it's hurting her. Awwwww


----------



## snuggletiger (May 4, 2011)

give her a flower for being a good friend.


----------



## mz_puss (May 4, 2011)

make him make me vegetable soup.......IM SICK and sooky


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 4, 2011)

um lots and lots and lots of things,what WOULDN'T i do.>.>


----------



## mel (May 4, 2011)

help him figure out what words to use when describing what he wants to do to people..lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 4, 2011)

mel said:


> help him figure out what words to use when describing what he wants to do to people..lol



LOL well when theres so many things you want to do to someone,it's hard to find the words.


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

hand him a thesaurus and give him a huge hug cause I have not spoken to him in ages and ages


----------



## penguin (May 5, 2011)

Wave a magic wand to heal her ailments.


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

remind her how amazing, talented beautiful and sexy she is and that whilst people are entitled to their own opinion you do not have to buy into how they feel


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2011)

Go to the Harry potter theme park with her


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

Noir said:


> Go to the Harry potter theme park with her



I so want to get married there lol

give a big hug and do something he would love to do with him as a ty or drag him to see the next hp movie


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2011)

Totally see the next hp movie with hereven though I think I've seen 2


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

take him to ireland to kiss the blarney stone drink guiness and generally enjoy all things irish


----------



## I Like Tang (May 5, 2011)

Go buy her a butterbeer


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2011)

Discuss life over a nice glass of tang


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 6, 2011)

Buy him a big dinner to help him put on a few pounds!


----------



## frankman (May 6, 2011)

Take him to the waterslide park, of course!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

Unspeakable things.


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

Wrestle her into submission quite thoroughly.


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

Wrestling? I'm totally down for that.


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

After we're done wrestling I'll chase him about with a can of silly string.


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

Not if I pin you ;P


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

oh you'll probably win that, so I'll attempt to distract using my cleavage, THEN chase you around with silly string.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

Play Pirate Panties On Our Head Adventures with her and hold Twilley for ransom. Also do unspeakable things to him.

EDT:And each other.


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

Yessss. On all fronts. <3


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

Catch him, tie him up and make him watch while CP and I play Pirate Captain and Wench.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

Practice our ARRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH's


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

make her walk the plank~

I don't know exactly how it's dirty, it just IS.


----------



## Angel (May 7, 2011)

Put him in the same room with CastingPearls and penguin and see how long it takes before he blushes.


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2011)

Give her a hug and share some of my soon to be made home made chokky cake


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 7, 2011)

Get her a guest spot on Doctor Who.


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

take him to lunch !


----------



## pegz (May 8, 2011)

Take her with me on a ridiculous shopping spree for dorky things....


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

pick her up NOW so we could go shopping!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 8, 2011)

Accept that offer of lunch and get to know her better.


----------



## penguin (May 8, 2011)

go shopping with him too and show him a good time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2011)

Ask her to make me some of her rainbow cupcakes


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

tell her I love her hair and she is just beautiful!


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2011)

Tickets to  Comic Con


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2011)

dance with him


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2011)

Join her in Harry Potter imaginationland!


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2011)

play lots of console games with him especially lego harry potter


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2011)

Aw, never tried that one!  I'd have her show me how to play it.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 9, 2011)

Get together with him and Spiritangel for a game of Lego Harry Potter.


----------



## tonynyc (May 9, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Get together with him and Spiritangel for a game of Lego Harry Potter.



*A*fter a qick round of Lego Harry Potter








*Free roundtrip tickets to pay Stone Cold Steve Austin a visit to show him the ropes *


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Does the Lego-related fun have to end???


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

Pin him down while he watches me play with lego.


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Let her pin me down while she plays with lego. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Throw the lego out the window and play with both of them.


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

I hope there's partial nudity involved :B


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Broaden his horizons.


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Break out the paddle; she's being a dirty girl


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Instructs him that I like the Twizzler strawberry licorice one. Bring two in case I'm hungry. No, bring three--one for Penguin.


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Better make it four then. And a bottle of lotion for rubdowns later :eat2:


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

Woo! Looks like I'm about to get all warmed up. I'll turn some of those Twizzlers into that Twizzler whip and show him and CP how it's used :eat2:


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 9, 2011)

Throw a bucket of icewater on the lot if them.


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Ignore his bucket of water; PLAY TIME SHAN'T BE STOPPED


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

Hand him a towel so he can keep playing with the ice


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Pull her down into the dogpile with the rest of us, XP


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

take him to the space center to hang out. I LOVE that place..lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 10, 2011)

Take her to the space center to find out why she loves it so much.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

hand him a small pool a giant box of jelly sachets and then run away and hide somewhere to watch the mayhem ensue


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 10, 2011)

Ask her to stay and enjoy the mayhem with me.


----------



## Angel (May 11, 2011)

take a pic of him kissing a giant plush Smurfette



because every time I see the blue tongue avatar it makes me think that he got that blue tongue from....... 






licking on Smurfette


----------



## frankman (May 11, 2011)

Tell her that I like the way her mind works. 

Smurfettelingus.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Fly him over here.


----------



## Twilley (May 11, 2011)

Oh, by this point I'm sure she knows.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Request that he put it in a sonnet preferably in iambic pentameter.


----------



## Twilley (May 11, 2011)

I'm a little rusty on my iambic pentameter. Care to put on something pleated and teach me?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Twilley said:


> I'm a little rusty on my iambic pentameter. Care to put on something pleated and teach me?


I supposed you'll expect me to wear my lacy ankle socks and maryjanes too, huh? *sigh*


----------



## Twilley (May 11, 2011)

Be still, my beating heart :wubu:


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 11, 2011)

Don't tell me I need another bucket of water!! 

Actually, I would like to hang out with him. He seems fun and likes similar things to me.


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

I think we should go and give wedgies to everyone we can find wearing underpants.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

I think we should also include giving them to people with blue tongues during the Great Wedgie Caper of 2011.


----------



## mel (May 11, 2011)

going to replace the "to for a "for"  

buy her a pretty new dress


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 11, 2011)

Give her a big hug and tell her how pretty she looks and that she makes my heart smile.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

ask him how exactly the did get the blue tongue that reminds me so aptly of an aussie blue tongue lizzard


----------



## Twilley (May 12, 2011)

Tell her repeatedly how adorable she is


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

he has great taste.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

give both of them lots of big squishy hugs for being so sweet to me


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

share a group dimmers hug with both of them.  LOL


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 12, 2011)

Pull off his socks while he is asleep.


----------



## Aust99 (May 12, 2011)

Applaud him for his recent contributions to the naked thread...


----------



## frankman (May 12, 2011)

Reverse Herb Alpert.


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

see his band play live


----------



## Twilley (May 12, 2011)

Maybe have a picnic


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

get him to take me to his favourite picnic spot cause I have the basket packed full of goodies ready to go


----------



## Twilley (May 12, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> get him to take me to his favourite picnic spot cause I have the basket packed full of goodies ready to go



I'm thinking somewhere under a shade tree


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

Twilley said:


> I'm thinking somewhere under a shade tree



make it by a river under a weeping willow (my favourite tree btw) and I am so there

give him a hug and say ty for the great picnic Idea they are one of my favourite things


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 12, 2011)

Sticking with the theme, take her out to the woods today for a teddy bears' picnic. 

P.S. And boy, will she be in for a big surprise - heheheh!


----------



## Twilley (May 13, 2011)

Tell him to get his own picnic, XD


----------



## Mishty (May 13, 2011)

Oh...I don't know....stuff.


----------



## Twilley (May 13, 2011)

A picnic of an entirely different nature :eat2:


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

Let him know I could use some help in the shower.


----------



## Twilley (May 13, 2011)

I hope it's a narrow shower ;D


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 13, 2011)

Curse him for making it to that shower first!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

Wash the blue shit off his tongue.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 13, 2011)

*hand her a box of sharpies*


----------



## Twilley (May 13, 2011)

Donates sharpies to give


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

Let's go see a play!


----------



## Twilley (May 13, 2011)

Box seats and opera glasses, hell yeah


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 13, 2011)

Get him a gift certificate to Bath & Body Works.

(Not cause he stinks or anything - for him to use so he can spoil Penguin in her shower! )


----------



## Twilley (May 13, 2011)

Thank him for the generous contribution, then find a way to get plane tickets


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

I do enjoy being spoilt! 

I'd set him busking (doing a little dance or something) so he could earn that money


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

Buy her a plane ticket or something so she can come hang out with Deacone

... it would be an insane day with those two crazy ppl together  lol


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

oh man that would be so awesome. I wonder if she'd be okay with putting him in a double belly sandwich.


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

Definately would love to make a double belly sammich with her and J_JP_M


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

It may sound strange, but whenever I see her posts I always just want to give her a hug.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

Hang out, gossip, eat, gossip.


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

I also want to give you a hug and play with your hair...IT'S SO PRETTY! :O


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

I think we'll be tormenting J_JP_M some more together


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

Mean! Teasing me like this  lol


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

It's a hard life. So we'll do it some more.


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

Definately


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

I'd ask her what her favorite pokemon is, but I think I know the answer.


----------



## FA Punk (May 13, 2011)

Ask her is she's a Final Fantasy fan, cause her avatar reminds of it


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

XD Tell him yep and thanks for the idea of wanting to make a FF themed avatar now, perhaps with Yoshitaka Amano's artwork. <3


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 13, 2011)

I'd love to have a nice cup of tea with her so i could see her beautiful self in real life


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

Aw~!:blush: I've always wanted to visit Ireland, and now it sounds even better since such a handsome sweetheart would like to share tea with me! I'd defiantly make him some homemade scones for the occasion.


----------



## FA Punk (May 13, 2011)

Ask her what her fav FF game is and characters and invite her to my place for a nice cold beer(sorry not a tea type of guy hehe)


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Ask her what her fav FF game is and characters and invite her to my place for a nice cold beer(sorry not a tea type of guy hehe)



Ask him if he watched WWE when it was attitude era (the BEST )


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

I'd decline the beer and just take a water, but appreciate the gesture.  I'd bring FF9 and FF10, and perhaps 12...if only because Auron, Balthier and Fran, and Vivi would then be playable. XD Though I may miss Cloud, Aerith, Red and Vincent..but that's okay, the graphics in seven give me a headache anyway. 

(Sorry I totally fangirled in this post)


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

( oh crap I think I just messed up this thread with my late post.  )

Tell him Kenpachi is full of win.


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> ( oh crap I think I just messed up this thread with my late post.  )
> 
> Tell him Kenpachi is full of win.



Tell her she has awesome taste  and ask her what she thinks of the new epic filler arc


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

I don't think I should publicly write what I want to do to J_JP_M on the forums.

NSFW lol


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

Tell him she hasn't watched the newest episodes, lost track somewhere but tries to keep up with the Manga, not sure if she likes the new ark yet but it has more Orihime and somehow that's almost all that matters lol.


----------



## FA Punk (May 13, 2011)

Ask him whats up with laser and small mouse are doing in his avatar(I know what it is but I still find the pic funny)

P.S. To darlingzooloo I love FF9 the best! FF10, FF12, and FF7(I wrote my own strat guide for 7 btw) and too J_JP_M...ECW ECW ECW ECW!!! Thats what I watched.


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2011)

Tell him that Deacone (if thats the mouse & laser pic) is very much a she.
And that I didn't watch ECW much but Dudley's, Foley, RVD, Sandman, Dreamer and Rhyno are Epic 



darlingzooloo said:


> Tell him she hasn't watched the newest episodes, lost track somewhere but tries to keep up with the Manga, not sure if she likes the new ark yet but it has more Orihime and somehow that's almost all that matters lol.



Tell her the newest arc is an epic last one with the Captain's in it, and I'm sad that they're not in bleach anymore in the manga  (at least not for ages)


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

What i'd like to do TO the previous poster?

I'd like to get into bed and go to sleep now with him  Pretty please x


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

Tuck both of them in and turn out the lights. Or not, whichever they prefer.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

Tell her I love her Poe quote and her glasses! <3


----------



## FA Punk (May 13, 2011)

Ask her when she's coming over for the FF party already lol


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

Lol Whenever she isn't a poor college student. XD Beat up a mid-boss for me.


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

Give her some yummy tea


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

Also partake in some tea, I think


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Give him some honey (for his tea?)


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

Honey's all well and good, but I want some sugar :eat2:


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

pour some suga on him (I couldnt help it..lol)


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

Rock out to Def Leppard with her, because apparently she knows one of my guilty pleasures


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 14, 2011)

Try on his glasses.


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

You'll have to get them first ;P


----------



## snuggletiger (May 14, 2011)

help him give the Glengarry Speech in HP


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Make him give me triangle lessons.


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

I assume you mean this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-AXTx4PcKI

I don't see how that's appropriate for HP...


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Make him give me triangle lessons.



Help her take more pictures <3


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2011)

get him tickets to def leopard and hide them in the picnic basket


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

Take her to some classy joint for being such a sweetheart <3


----------



## tonynyc (May 14, 2011)

being in Vegas - free tickets to World Series of Poker


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

See the sights with him. It is Vegas, after all.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 14, 2011)

Pretend to steal his nose. 'Cause I'm silly like that.


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

I need my nose! HOW ELSE WILL I SMELL THINGS?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 14, 2011)

I'd give it back!

Wasn't the point of this what do you want to do to the previous poster?


----------



## Twilley (May 14, 2011)

I have a list of things, dear <3


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2011)

fiind a suitable way to thank him for taking me somewhere fancy


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 14, 2011)

Take her on a flight of fancy!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 14, 2011)

join them on this fancy flight


----------



## Aust99 (May 14, 2011)

Take him for a pint!


----------



## FA Punk (May 14, 2011)

Ask if you could front me a pint


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 14, 2011)

Send him with DarlingDelicious for a TacoBell binge.


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

Take pictures for him while he and spiritangel go on their flight!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 14, 2011)

Help her photoshop some spiffy border-designs onto those photos! <3


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

Ask her who is going to call me today.


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2011)

take him to see some comedy somewhere cool


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Ask her to teach me the art of bear making :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2011)

go to a bear show and run wild through the racks of mohair and supplies so you can pick what you want to make your bear


----------



## FA Punk (May 15, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Send him with DarlingDelicious for a TacoBell binge.



Ok I would be down for that*Does wonder how he knows I'm into DD though*

Tape spiritangel and darlingzooloo making the bear so everyone could know.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Road trip to AZ.....


----------



## FA Punk (May 15, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!..I'll show you around


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Great!!! Never been....i need a tour guide


----------



## FA Punk (May 15, 2011)

Your welcome so what would you like to see? If your into baseball a D-Backs game is a must!


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Thats up to you  Your the tour guide lol!!


----------



## FA Punk (May 15, 2011)

Hmmm..ok we'll start with downtown Phoenix and go from there


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! I am so easy going!!!


----------



## FA Punk (May 15, 2011)

Alright sounds good to me*wonders if she is flirting with me...mybe?*


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

Suggest they PM each other and find out.


----------



## FA Punk (May 15, 2011)

Gives her a high five for the good idea


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

Teach him the art of reviewing previous posts. 

(Plus DD is super-hot - what's not to love? )


----------



## pegz (May 15, 2011)

Take him on a date....Pegz Style


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Take her book shopping!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 15, 2011)

pop her cheeks


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Since your from Ireland....would love to hear an accent.... I have a southern one


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Laugh about the high five.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

I'd ask her what her favorite bands are whilst rubbing my previously popped cheeks. fufufu


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2011)

Have some ridiculously silly fun. Like...going on a bear hunt through the back yard (I'm not scared!).


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Brush that gorgeous hair!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Tame some of the found bears, and take both of the two previous ladies for a ride through the glen!~<3:wubu:


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

Call her and have her pick me up for the bear ride


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Pick her and a picnic basket up for the occasion! <3


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

Describe in great detail to both of them how stinky real bears are. UGHHH. LOL


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Describe in great detail to both of them how stinky real bears are. UGHHH. LOL



Lol! Well in that case we need either some magic bear febreeze or a bubble bath.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

Take in any lesson she wants to give!


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

Pop him on th hand like a bad student !


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

Learn the depths of mel's dorkiness even though she's a Roll Tide girl. lol


----------



## mel (May 16, 2011)

convert her to a Rolllll Tideeee Fan  hehehehehe


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

Convert her to a Geeeeeeeeaux Tiger fan. (But I doubt it'll ever happen...SEC fan ties go deep!)


----------



## mel (May 16, 2011)

tell her she is right!!


----------



## FA Punk (May 16, 2011)

Ask her if she doesn't mind a sun devils fan


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 16, 2011)

Get him tickets to a Wildcats game.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2011)

Put him in a room full of all the dimms women he flirts with


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 16, 2011)

Take her to an arts and crafts store or a flea market! <3


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

Have some tea with her! (I'm a big tea person too, especially since I don't like coffee...so I'll have tea in just about any form.)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 16, 2011)

Gossip IN PERSON!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

I'll buy and/or pour the first round...we need cocktails with our gossip!


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 16, 2011)

Motorboat her boobs!

Sorry, I am too single and feeling too much like Charlie Sheen these days.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

WINNING!! Hahahahahaha

Ivan, you lack only the confidence to be Charlie Sheen. And if I could, I would give it to you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 16, 2011)

I wish she could give me some confidence.

Oh, and I would so marry you.


----------



## Mishty (May 16, 2011)

VHS Party + whiskey + Ivan + Mishty = hella good fun.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 16, 2011)

+ Lainey +Cupcake Vodka


----------



## Mishty (May 16, 2011)

+ frankman + hot tub


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

I would be more than happy to take pictures of the ensuing debachery for you.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 16, 2011)

I'd love to take pictures of you in any scenario, debauchery is your choice


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 16, 2011)

I cannot say ...it would be censored. It would look like one of those released government documents where all but prepositions are blacked out.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

Give her a spanking...because turnabout is fair play.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 16, 2011)

Do'h!!!

Hang out with her sometime...so, she can get the boys to buy me drinks hehehehe And of course tell her all the WV jokes I know...ha!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 16, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Do'h!!!
> 
> Hang out with her sometime...so, she can get the boys to buy me drinks hehehehe And of course tell her all the WV jokes I know...ha!




FIFO Driver! 

_(Edited to add: Be the sucker who buys the drinks!)_


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

Have a guiness with him? Even though personally I think it tastes foooul :<


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 16, 2011)

Drink pints,of their choosing, with she and all her British friends.


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

I'd like to introduce him to proper british drinking. ESPECIALLY West country drinking.

I know cider that will make you hold the curb after 3 pints


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 16, 2011)

Hide under the bar and stare at her amazing drawn-upon converse! <3


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 16, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> FIFO Driver!
> 
> _(Edited to add: Be the sucker who buys the drinks!)_




Whooo and hooo!! Ohhhh the thoughts swimming in my head....


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

Wondering if i could call her by where she lives. Columbus.

Like in Zombieland


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

Watch Zombieland with her!


----------



## danielson123 (May 16, 2011)

Have her help me find some GOD DAMN TWINKIES.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

Share those god damn Twinkies.


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2011)

take her to my favourite comic book shop


----------



## bmann0413 (May 17, 2011)

Give her a big hug.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 17, 2011)

Hang out with him for an afternoon to get to know the real BMann.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 17, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Wondering if i could call her by where she lives. Columbus.
> 
> Like in Zombieland



Just have to say...freaking love zombieland!!! 

Columbus Gurrrrrly at your service...


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 17, 2011)

Ask her if she has a favorite dog breed!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 17, 2011)

buy her ice-cream (i don't know why)


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 17, 2011)

(eeeeeee! Icecream!!!! <3 <3)

Share a cone or two with him as well as the happy-dance that the presence of ice-cream creates, especially when you get to share it with people! :wubu:


----------



## danielson123 (May 17, 2011)

Read a book with her and discuss it!


----------



## 1love_emily (May 17, 2011)

Give him a hug for being a good friend!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 17, 2011)

Listen to her sing those songs! <3


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

hand her a drink and get to know her


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 17, 2011)

hand her a drink and REALLY get to know her


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

hand him a drink and REALLY REALLY get to know him


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 17, 2011)

Make sure to keep track of all the drinks being passed about and remember to remain sober enough to take all her new friends home!


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

ask her if I can sit in the front seat on the way home


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 17, 2011)

XP Tell her of course!


----------



## danielson123 (May 17, 2011)

I might know of a teahouse or two we could frequent.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 17, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> I might know of a teahouse or two we could frequent.



Brew him up some Matcha, or Chai the old fashioned way.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 17, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> Brew him up some Matcha, or Chai the old fashioned way.



Take her to a local lovely tea establishment.


----------



## Dromond (May 17, 2011)

Meet her at a comic book convention*.








*and swap comic book gossip.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 17, 2011)

Play board games with him.


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

play board games with her and dromond


----------



## danielson123 (May 17, 2011)

Keep an eye out for cheaters during said board game. --> sheriff <--


----------



## Twilley (May 18, 2011)

Provide a cowboy hat for him, because no proper sheriff is complete without one


----------



## Dromond (May 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Play board games with him.





mel said:


> play board games with her and dromond



How can we make this happen?



Twilley said:


> Provide a cowboy hat for him, because no proper sheriff is complete without one



Meet him.

I'm in Huntsville nearly every Sunday, there should be a way to make this happen...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 18, 2011)

Meet him for a root beer float


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 18, 2011)

Congratulate her on the pic in the nekkid thread-- you're a beautiful woman. And the compliments are DESERVED!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 18, 2011)

ask her for her own nekkid pic


----------



## pegz (May 18, 2011)

Have a friendly conversation with him about his Dims experience


----------



## mel (May 18, 2011)

hop in a car with her..and pick a direction and drive and sing and talk


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 18, 2011)

Listen to her sing and talk... And dream about what could be. :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

actually have a real conversation with him and find out more about who he is


----------



## Twilley (May 19, 2011)

Maybe a walk on the beach, to curb the onset of balmy summer weather.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 19, 2011)

Find out why he likes the quote he has chosen from Cecil B. Demented.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2011)

give him a fifth of scotch


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

snuggle with him after he cooks me a traditional thanksgiving dinner cause I have never had one


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 19, 2011)

Knock on her door, to ask if she has any leftovers she could spare.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

cook him a meal I think he needs one  and give him the leftovers to take home


----------



## Twilley (May 19, 2011)

Ask if I can get on this home-cooked meal thing; it sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

sure I love to cook for people  pull up a chair and tell me if there is anything you dont eat?


----------



## Aust99 (May 19, 2011)

Donate to her craft budget and get her to make me a special hair assessory.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Donte to her craft budget and get her to make me a special hair assessory.



ooooh well that is something I can really do 

make her a kick arse hair accessory that everyone will envy of course


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2011)

Watch Dr. Who with her because I've never heard of it.


----------



## penguin (May 19, 2011)

We should play some video games together. I suck at most of them but I can still have some fun


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 19, 2011)

I'd love to play with that long pretty red hair of hers!


----------



## danielson123 (May 19, 2011)

Have a chat to get to know her better!


----------



## Twilley (May 20, 2011)

A roadtrip of some kind, I'm certain


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

I call shotgun. I'll bring snacks! And make him listen to me sing. Badly.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I call shotgun. I'll bring snacks! And make him listen to me sing. Badly.



It's OK, Lainey, I'll sing with you.


----------



## Twilley (May 20, 2011)

SINGALONG TIME!


I'm thinking we need the Muppet Movie Soundtrack for this. And Rocky Horror.


So many showtunes, so little time.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

I would steal his glasses and try them on...and then make him do something for me in exchange for giving them back...hmmm...


----------



## Twilley (May 20, 2011)

I would eagerly await command ;P


----------



## danielson123 (May 20, 2011)

Despite his best efforts, I just don't think he will ever end up getting his glasses back. I'll get my dad to make him a new pair. With some waffle fries. FOR FREE. (Bonus points if you got that reference! )


----------



## Twilley (May 20, 2011)

Have him explain the reference to me, I feel like I should know it ><


----------



## danielson123 (May 20, 2011)

Show him this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dJu1Jj7VTw

(Lots and lots and lots of inappropriate language)
EDIT: And apparently you need to have a Youtube account to view it. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Twilley (May 21, 2011)

Show him a better class of youtube video instead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QngRWeEJGo


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2011)

laugh at the shennanigans and then go make him some popcorn whilst he looks for more youtube videos


----------



## Twilley (May 21, 2011)

Cuddling sounds nice at this hour, maybe with some vids and snacks


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 21, 2011)

Will pass on cuddling with him, but would love to do some Youtubing with him!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 21, 2011)

Go bbw hunting with him lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2011)

just sit there and listen to his sexy irish accent


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

Arrange for her to spend the day hanging out with Darren Criss.


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2011)

penguin said:


> Arrange for her to spend the day hanging out with Darren Criss.



How "Totally Awesome" would that be (shame he has a gf lol)

Take her to the new star wars 3d experience at disney world


----------



## Twilley (May 21, 2011)

Two lovely ladies, nerding it up? Color me there~


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

You can definitely come geek out with us.


----------



## Twilley (May 21, 2011)

AWESOME. I'll make sure to have my festive nerd wear on. And to take you two out to dinner after the fact!


----------



## Aust99 (May 22, 2011)

Ask him to tell me a story..... something tells me it would be interesting...


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 22, 2011)

Go travelling with her - I bet it would be a lot of fun discovering new places together.


----------



## pegz (May 22, 2011)

Invite him to share the early morning hour with me on my deck.


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2011)

make her a yummy breakky to eat out on her deck


----------



## pegz (May 22, 2011)

You, Me and Chris.... on my deck... in the early morning hours.. just lounging, having that wonderful breakfast and sharing some time together....

Ahhhh... perfect


----------



## Aust99 (May 22, 2011)

listen to some old school music and dance around....


----------



## Sweetie (May 22, 2011)

Treat her to a day at the spa, complete with sauna, massage, facial, pedicure, manicure and all the pampering a girl could hope for, and lunch with her special someone, or her best friend, or mom, or whoever makes her smile.


----------



## Aust99 (May 22, 2011)

Say thanks as all of that sounds amazing.... I would repay the favour and include a dinner out to a swish restaurant for her and a friend....


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2011)

Dinner at her favorite restaurant!


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 22, 2011)

Say anything to make him show me that fantastic smile


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 22, 2011)

Welcome her to Dims and give her the "inside scoop" on things.


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2011)

Get to know her! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## PhiloGirl (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I'm having a lot of fun so far.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 22, 2011)

She's new so, like Matt said, I'd like to get to know her! Welcome!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 23, 2011)

Try on his Indy hat.


----------



## Aust99 (May 23, 2011)

Pin her down and steal some of her lingerie.... it's an immense collection.


----------



## spiritangel (May 23, 2011)

go on an around the world shopping spree with her


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

I want to open a hippie version of Build-a-Bear with her, complete with organic cotton, and tie-dye decor.


----------



## spiritangel (May 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I want to open a hippie version of Build-a-Bear with her, complete with organic cotton, and tie-dye decor.



Mishty I just got an even bigger crush on you if that is possible


Get her to take me to see some of the great music she is always posting on FB


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 23, 2011)

Make her a wonderful 5 course dinner plus dessert ^_^


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

Ramble in the clover like a rover with him.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Ramble in the clover like a rover with him.



 who knows what the future holds, and I would also like to cook for you as well ^_^


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 23, 2011)

Photograph her. Looks
Like she photos real nice


----------



## mel (May 23, 2011)

photograph him. he looks like he would be great posing for some pics


----------



## danielson123 (May 23, 2011)

Give her a hug, make sure everything's OK, and tell her just how much she was missed here the last few days.


----------



## mel (May 23, 2011)

awww...give him a HUGE HUG and tell him all is ok and say thank you thank you thank you.((((((((((hug))))))))))


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2011)

Welcome her back with some nice flowers!


----------



## mel (May 23, 2011)

give him a ((((((((huge HUG))))) and say Thank You for the beautiful flowers! Pink and white roses..my fav.. how did you know ??


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

mel said:


> give him a ((((((((huge HUG))))) and say Thank You for the beautiful flowers! Pink and white roses..my fav.. how did you know ??



Engage in extreme dorkiness with her.


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2011)

Be dorky with the two of them!


----------



## mel (May 23, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Engage in extreme dorkiness with her.





Mathias said:


> Be dorky with the two of them!




have them do the pee wee dance with me


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 24, 2011)

Ask her about her fascination with plastic sheets...


----------



## mel (May 24, 2011)

tell him ." If I tell you, I have to...."


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 24, 2011)

Geek out with a bottle of good wine ^_~


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 25, 2011)

Beg him to cook a nice meal for me (and teach me how to do it).


----------



## Twilley (May 25, 2011)

Show him how to cook!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2011)

Oh! Ask him to cook for me!


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2011)

Make her a delicious sub at work. :eat2:


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

corn row / braid his hair !


----------



## Mishty (May 25, 2011)

Do a sexy photo shoot together, I'd be Roger Rabbit to her Jessica Rabbit


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Do a sexy photo shoot together, I'd be Roger Rabbit to her Jessica Rabbit



OMG you just got me wet, i sooooo want to do that with you !!!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 25, 2011)

SWEET!! Can I dress up as a sexy Judge Doom and terrorize the two of you in exciting and inventive ways????? :batting:


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 25, 2011)

I'd offer to be the photographer but I am not sure my hands would be steady enough to hold the camera... 

Instead, I would volunteer to do wardrobe. I promise to cover my eyes while you lovely ladies change outfits. (Yeah, right! )


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

Id make lots of snacks for said photo shoot I think things are going to get soo steamy that there will need to be snack breaks


----------



## Mathias (May 26, 2011)

Try all of her snacks. I'm sure they're pretty tasty! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 26, 2011)

Give him a friendly noogie.


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

I need to let off some steam, so let's get drunk and play video games.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> I need to let off some steam, so let's get drunk and play video games.



EXACTLY what she said. :bow:


----------



## 1love_emily (May 26, 2011)

I would like to give him a hug  He's always so friendly.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 26, 2011)

Give her more than a hug. A kiss. Yeah, totally a kiss. On the cheek. :blush:

And still give her that hug.


----------



## Mathias (May 26, 2011)

Watch craptons of anime and cartoons with him! lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 26, 2011)

Hang out and enjoy those craptons of anime and cartoons!


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2011)

See if I could convince him to give me a foot massage while watching all that anime.

(I just REALLY want a foot massage, okay? )


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 26, 2011)

Give her that well-deserved foot massage and add in a back rub. Might even be convinced to give her a belly rub.


----------



## mel (May 26, 2011)

ask for a foot massage also!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2011)

Give her that foot massage, of course. lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

share my coconut slice with him


----------



## Twilley (May 27, 2011)

Cuddle up beside her and nom on coconut!


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

Cuddle up next to him and find out his ticklish spots


----------



## Mathias (May 27, 2011)

Visit her in Australia!


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 27, 2011)

Go to the Sharp Edge (A yinzer Beer restaraunt) with him.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 27, 2011)

Ask him to demonstrate his rectal scanner for us. (And I am definitely NOT volunteering for that one!)


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Ask him to demonstrate his rectal scanner for us. (And I am definitely NOT volunteering for that one!)



Tie him down so he can be demonstrated on


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 27, 2011)

ask if she wants to be demonstrated on too


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> ask if she wants to be demonstrated on too



I will thank you politely and pass


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2011)

Ask her to read my palm.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 27, 2011)

I'd give Fox a hug because he's adorable and seems to be a very nice guy


----------



## Twilley (May 27, 2011)

Listen to her play that horn!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 27, 2011)

Make a visit to good ol' Bama. Haven't been there in many years.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 27, 2011)

Make her watch all 6 Star Wars films


----------



## Aust99 (May 28, 2011)

Force him to sing to me.... to keep me awake!!!


----------



## mel (May 28, 2011)

join her and listen to the guys sing


----------



## Sweetie (May 28, 2011)

Introduce her to my son.


----------



## mel (May 28, 2011)

tell her I love her sig line (Please don't pee on my leg and tell me its raining...)..heheh


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2011)

do something dorky with her


----------



## Twilley (May 28, 2011)

Do something even dorkier with her, lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2011)

do something no so dorky with him but oh so much fun


----------



## mz_puss (May 29, 2011)

cuddle her, and just chat for hours


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 29, 2011)

Share some amazing stories, chat it up or a little bit, then maybe cuddle. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (May 29, 2011)

Snuggle with him!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 29, 2011)

Wait my turn for a snuggle with her


----------



## mz_puss (May 29, 2011)

ruin the snuggle fest by playing stacks on and bring ice cream


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2011)

drizzle warm melted chocolate all over her and spanking her for ruining snugglefest


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

wait...I wanna join the snugglin


----------



## Fox (May 29, 2011)

That's ok, I'll snuggle with you if they won't


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

I want to snuggle too. He looks like an awesome snuggler. Snuggling is good for the soul.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 29, 2011)

Join in Snugglefest II.


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

Have an ice cold glass of lemonade with him.


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

come visit her in NY and hang out


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 29, 2011)

can't say out loud but it involves sheets of plastic.


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

Peek under his kilt (if he wears one).... :batting:


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

The previous post was made by my naughty alter-ego Ramona.


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2011)

hang out and find out more about her alter ego ramona I think I would like her


----------



## Mathias (May 29, 2011)

Join her in Nerd Nation.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

hey i post links every weekend on my fb wall 

drag him to listen and join in the chatroom fun in nerd nation and get him hooked


----------



## mz_puss (May 30, 2011)

get her to give me a cooking lesson


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

anytime 

give her lots of squishy hugs and drop hints about the awesome pressies I got today for her and someone else I think its gonna kill me to have to wait to send them till christmas so they might become chrissy in july pressies instead


----------



## Sweetie (May 30, 2011)

Give her a hug.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2011)

Give her a hit of rep if I wasn't out right now


----------



## AuntHen (May 30, 2011)

take her walking with me


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2011)

Give her a hug.


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2011)

Co-op the Scott Pilgrim game with him!


----------



## mel (May 30, 2011)

play a game of cards with him!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2011)

Make out wit- I MEAN, uhm... uhhhhhh... play PS3 with her?


----------



## mel (May 30, 2011)

lol..  

How about play Mario Bros on Wii??


----------



## bmann0413 (May 31, 2011)

Sure, that'd be awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

hmm bman your only supposed to mack one girl at a time or they get mad just an fyi



Join in and play mario party


----------



## penguin (May 31, 2011)

Have a DAAS viewing day with her.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

Make and eat pink coconut ice with her.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

teeach her the secret of my lime cheesecake


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

Gingerbread crust? 

I would eat all her lime cheesecake and then take her lingerie shopping.


----------



## Mishty (May 31, 2011)

I just wanna get absolutely drunker than skunks and spend an entire night with her....just being.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 31, 2011)

Id like to see her getting drunk and watch her do a drunken impromptu striptease


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

make him talk to me for hours in his sexy irish accent


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

Make her talk to me in her gorgeous Australian accent! :smitten:


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

make him talk to me in his northeastern accent ...heh


----------



## Mishty (May 31, 2011)

Make a Southern dessert buffet with her, banana pudding,pecan pie, peach cobbler.... pear salad?


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

yumm!!! make that food with her and sit around and watch some movies and girl talk. better yet...hang around the pool and girl talk!


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

Be their poolboy! :smitten:


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

pay him with pina colada's for being the poolboy!!! woohooo


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

mix up a batch of mohitos and join her by the pool


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2011)

Try her cooking!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 1, 2011)

thank him for being nice&#9829;


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

drag her to a big dvd watching session of aussie comedy starting with lano and woodly


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 1, 2011)

tease her hair up big like mine&#9829; lol idk!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

fight her for the hairbrush with a big hell no lols

and then put out snacks for watching comedy shows to make her laugh


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 1, 2011)

hahaha that's cool too &#9829;


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome her to dimensions by buying her a cup of coffee....


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 1, 2011)

Awww, I Guess I'd have coffee with you then&#9829; haha


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2011)

Make her laugh even more!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

play rock band with him


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2011)

She'd probably beat me at it. I'm terrible at that game...


----------



## geekgamer01 (Jun 2, 2011)

challenge him to rock band because Im terrible also. Battle of the worst?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

get our game on and probably be thrashed to death by the boys cause I dont get to game nearly enough


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2011)

Go out dancing with her and show the little ones how to shake it.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

buy her a drink or two while we are shaking it  after all that means we need to keep our fluids up


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2011)

Give her a big hug cause she just made me smile in spite of my very sad mood.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

give her hugs back, stick in a soppy girly movie, get the snacks and drinks ready and ask her if she needs a shoulder


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2011)

bring her a teddy bear to play with


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> bring her a teddy bear to play with



may I respectfully decline the offer I dont actually collect them unless they are made by one of my favourite bear artists (rather fussy on that stuff also hate being given bear themed items drives me nuts and is kinda a pet peeve)




give him a big hug, donate the bear to a childrens charity and then find something else to do  and say lots of ty and it really truly is appreciateds cause that is also true


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

Give her the desires of her heart (oh and bagels)


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 3, 2011)

Help her take over the world


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2011)

give him fantastic evil ideas to take over the world then disavow all knowledge when they go wrong pinky and the brain style


----------



## Mathias (Jun 3, 2011)

Watch movies with her!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 3, 2011)

Make him a nice cold iced tea and ask him to tell me about his plans for the future...he seems like an interesting young man.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 4, 2011)

With a name like sweetie what else is there to do but taste her :eat2:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 4, 2011)

i'd love to hang out with her and ..............I'll leave that last part to my own imagination.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2011)

give him a taste of his own medicine and turn his anal probe on him


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 4, 2011)

First I would 





and then 





Actually, I would love to join her in that Australian Comedy DVD fest she mentioned a couple posts back. Only I'd start with Yahoo Serious


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> First I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh sounds good considering he only ever made 3 movies

maker sure that in the aussie comedy fest he is introduced to the Late show, graehm and the colenal (spelling sux at 2am) and the scared weird little guys, DAAS and ooooh soo much more


----------



## mel (Jun 4, 2011)

grab a drink and chit chat her up


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 5, 2011)

Take her on a tour of Dublin


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 5, 2011)

Visit Ireland!


----------



## mel (Jun 5, 2011)

hop on a plane with her and let robbie rob show us around


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dork it up with her.


----------



## Fox (Jun 7, 2011)

Dork it up with them.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd give Fox a big hug because he's a very sweet, smart and articulate youngster


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 7, 2011)

If I had a bunch of money to throw around I'd buy her a lifetime supply of charter flights so she doesn't have to check her TROMBONE when she needs to go somewhere.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to get to know her over cupcakes


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hug her and kiss her and just treat her awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2011)

tell him to back off my woman lols 

find out how is plans are progressing


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 8, 2011)

Give her a hug for always having a kind word to say to someone when they're having a bad day.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd do the same for her!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2011)

start a big group hug then fire up the bbq lets party


----------



## Morbid (Jun 8, 2011)

give her a big hug a beer and say.. Hello.. nice to meet you


----------



## Angel (Jun 8, 2011)

get him to help me raid K.'s fridge for iced tea, then turn her air up so it's a nice 70 degrees inside so we don't have to put up with this 90something heat wave!


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 9, 2011)

Have an awesome long chat over a fantastic meal , once we have finished buying bras at the magical bra shop which has massive sizes !


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 9, 2011)

Rude sexy things


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2011)

tell him off for doing rude sexy things to my girl


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2011)

Fly to Australia, sneak up behind her, throw my arms around her and say, "SURPRISE!! "


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Fly to Australia, sneak up behind her, throw my arms around her and say, "SURPRISE!! "



now that would be awesome


and wow same wavelength cause I saw your name here and was like I so wantto go to one of her gigs and hear her sing then suprise her and hang out


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 9, 2011)

have a tea party wtih her


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 9, 2011)

Throw a wiked housewarming party with him !


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 9, 2011)

Hang out poolside with her sipping on some cocktails.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2011)

Join them! Margaritas????


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 9, 2011)

Listen to some '80s classics.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 9, 2011)

jump on a jumping castle with him


----------



## dynezt (Jun 9, 2011)

make her jealous haha jks
eat KFC with her!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

Join him and julie for KFC (Its been about a year since I last got to have it)


----------



## Angel (Jun 10, 2011)

raid HER closet and magically have lots of her things duplicated but in MY size! Take her shopping for all things crafty and then clothes shopping, and then take her out for dinner.




mz_puss said:


> Have an awesome long chat over a fantastic meal , once we have finished buying bras at the magical bra shop which has massive sizes !



HAHA! Oh, and remember, mango is taking us BRA shopping AND he is going to pick up the tab. LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 10, 2011)

Isn't it obvious? DANCE!


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

drunk dancing !


----------



## Twilley (Jun 10, 2011)

give her shoulders a nice rubdown <3


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2011)

It's Friday and it's cold, so I'd like to get my drink on with him while snuggling under a blanket watching movies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

make her go dancing with me to warm up


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 10, 2011)

Visit with her in Australia.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

take her to all my favourite places in sydney then drag her to melbourne so we can hang with the twisted one and princess sexypants


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

OHHH princess sexypants THAT ME !!!  ok since she is dropping in...orgy :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

(I am in a cheeky mood) Make sure we have a kiddy pool filled with jelly for said orgy


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

and cheesecake !!!!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 10, 2011)

And chocolate


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

snog her face off and share chocolate at said orgy


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

drizzles warm melted chocolate over princess sexypants and lulu and adds a little whipped cream and strawberries


----------



## Twilley (Jun 10, 2011)

*pulls up lawnchair and some popcorn*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2011)

*hands him some sunscreen and mists self with water*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 10, 2011)

*Gives a running commentary of all of the events unfolding in front of us with her*


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2011)

*Pays very close attention to said commentary.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

Invites, Mathias, casting, lovelylady and twilley to join in


----------



## mel (Jun 10, 2011)

ask to join in ...with all the fun she is having


----------



## pegz (Jun 10, 2011)

Grabs Mels hand ... whoa.. you're not going without me!


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

Give Pegz A Hug And Get Her Involved


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

turns on sprinklers so we can run through them nakey to get the stickyness off and enjoys the party


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2011)

Be ready with a too-small towel at the end of that run... :eat2:


----------



## pegz (Jun 11, 2011)

avoids sprinkler for just a bit longer.... enjoys being sticky with mz puss


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2011)

Give her a big hug.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2011)

Join in the hugs.


----------



## pegz (Jun 11, 2011)

Linger wayyyy to long with sweetie and never2fat4me...... hugging and just being.... sighhhhh


----------



## mel (Jun 11, 2011)

I would really like to get to know her..hang out...chat it up. She seems like an amazing person and like she would be an awesome friend!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 11, 2011)

Embrace her.................dorkiness


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2011)

Go for a pint and talk about life, love and bbws.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 11, 2011)

go to a BBW party here in Detroit and find some sexy ladies to talk to and chill out and drink some tequila!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2011)

Join in on the tequila.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 12, 2011)

... Uhm. Uh. Hm.

Play Marvel vs Capcom 3 with him?


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 13, 2011)

Dress up like fat X-Men characters ( of course ill be jean) and then terrorize the public


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2011)

Do exactly that, only I get to be Wolverine... or Gambit. Hell, I'll even take Deadpool! lol


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll shave my head and go as Professor X!


----------



## penguin (Jun 14, 2011)

Join in on the dress up fun though I don't know which one I'd go as


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2011)

find her a great costume and join in the x men fun I bags being Rogue I think I am to white to be storm lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 14, 2011)

Ask her to use her great creativity to paint me blue. I'll be fat Mystique.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 15, 2011)

Ask her to let ME be the one who gets to paint her blue.


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2011)

miss the X men theme by mistake and dress up as Pikachu.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2011)

pretend I am his poke master and make him battle


----------



## Mathias (Jun 16, 2011)

Face her in a Pokemon battle!


----------



## penguin (Jun 17, 2011)

Team him up with Deacone for the poke-battle.


----------



## Twilley (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, she knows, lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2011)

I will let his imagination fill in the blanks


----------



## easybeat (Jun 17, 2011)

say 'ello


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2011)

hello and gives easybeat a hug pleased to meet you


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 17, 2011)

invite her to my birthday party on sunday


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2011)

cook him a birthday feast complete with tripple layer almost better than sex chocolate cake and make him an awesome pressie as well


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2011)

Try her cake! Must be amazing if it's better than sex!


----------



## georgeee (Jun 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> Wrestle her into submission. Or have her wrestle me into submission.



sexy comment honey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2011)

Teach him how to spell his name right.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 19, 2011)

Spell her name right so she won't need to teach anyone how!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2011)

beg him to buy me a pressie at com a con oh wait to late sniff


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 20, 2011)

Console her in her grief at missing that opportunity. (Snuggles will do wonders to improve your mood... )


----------



## Ellie (Jun 20, 2011)

Introduce myself since I'm such a newb.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2011)

get to know her


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 20, 2011)

Tie her up and lick her all over !


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2011)

strip her out of that sexy as hell red dress and have my wicked way with her oh those magnificent breasts


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 20, 2011)

Politely close the door and pretend I didn't just interrupt such a passionate, private moment...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2011)

Take her shopping and gossiping! Let's get out of here. ha ha ha


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

Share a bottle of wine...


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 20, 2011)

Oily massage (may as well be honest)


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

Provide the oil for the massage ....


----------



## pegz (Jun 20, 2011)

Steal her wine and go with CastingPearls and LovelyLady...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 20, 2011)

Join her, CP and Lovely Lady with a bottle of tequilla...


----------



## pegz (Jun 20, 2011)

Drink said tequila and go get tattoos


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2011)

*tags along* I need to get my first tat!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2011)

go on a shopping spree, clothes lingerie and crafts of course finished by lunch somewhere fabulous


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2011)

Take her to the Comic Con in California!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2011)

hug him hug him and hug him again


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww, thank her in person for her kind words! :wubu:


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 22, 2011)

join him and SA at comic con


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 22, 2011)

Ask her out on a date


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

spank him I thought he was married married men dont date


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2011)

Take the spanking in his place.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 22, 2011)

Ask him how long all of this spanking has been going on and how I can get in on the action...


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2011)

Invite her in on said action!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 22, 2011)

Tickle him


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

give her the wooden spoon so she can do the spanking instead


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2011)

wave hello while I cover my eyes during the play party.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

sneek off with him for snuggles and leftover birthday cake


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2011)

Give her a bear hug! Get it?! Because she makes cute teddy bears!


----------



## mccormick (Jun 23, 2011)

buy him a beer.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2011)

Play with his camera....


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hm, I'd have to saaaay... treat her to dinner.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd cook him all my best Cajun and Creole dishes....to see if I'm close to cracking the Loosiannah recipes.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd rub her rubbable parts...

And then we'd sing karaoke and drink and eat bar food.


----------



## hellaradstar (Jun 23, 2011)

ask to join in on the karaoke and bar food...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2011)

join in the bar food and karaoke well take pics of everyone else singing


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 23, 2011)

Honestly, I would love to meet her in person,for a chat and a cup of tea. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2011)

Adamantoise said:


> Honestly, I would love to meet her in person,for a chat and a cup of tea. :bow:



awwww I have to second that I think it would be an interesting day to say the least throw in a hug and I am so there


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd totally give her a big squishy hug and if she wanted to we could paint together!


----------



## mel (Jun 23, 2011)

give him a hug and ask if I can paint with them..


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2011)

give her a hug and hmmm I feel a dimms art project comming on


----------



## mel (Jun 25, 2011)

take her to the art store and pick up some paint


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 25, 2011)

mel said:


> take her to the art store and pick up some paint



Watch some Dexter with her


----------



## penguin (Jun 25, 2011)

Join in on the Dexter fun. I love that show!!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 25, 2011)

Plunder and pillage with the busty pirate wench


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 27, 2011)

join in such piratey shenanigans...HUZZAH !!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Kick twist out of bed and snuggle her brains out


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 28, 2011)

Watch her and Julie. Not sure yet whether I should keep it a private memory or video the event and make a mint off the video. But I lean towards the former.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2011)

kick his behind out of the room and steal his camera and destroy all footage somethings are meant to be private


----------



## zabadguy (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd attempt to find out how "spirited" of an "angel" she really is.......


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2011)

Bodyguard the room so no one can get in.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2011)

hug matty for being such a sweetie


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hug HER for being such a sweetie!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2011)

go to the movies to see green lantern or x men first class


----------



## Mathias (Jun 29, 2011)

Recommend that she see X-Men First Class. It was fantastic!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 30, 2011)

recommend he comes with me and sees it again


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 3, 2011)

Bump! Both her and thread. But I bet hip-bumping Spiritangel would be way more fun.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Caution him about hip bumping Amanda.... She's too fragile at the moment... She's mending bones!!!


----------



## Fox (Jul 3, 2011)

Give her a high five (because of her avatar )


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2011)

go out to dinner or some such and get to know him better


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2011)

Sing the Let's go to the mall song to her so it gets stuck in her head.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

go karaoke with him!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Enjoy her naughty side


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

ask him why he thinks I have a naughty side ?:batting:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Ask her why she thinks she can hide her naughty side?


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

tackle him and tickle him until he recants !!!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Let her tickle me and maybe enjoy it too much


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

so he doesnt enjoy it too much...may have to get the whip out and get him back in line!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Whip??? See I told you had a naughty side, and I could enjoy that too lol


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Throw a bucket of cold water over him to wake him up from his day dreams about Mel.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Throw a bucket of cold water over him to wake him up from his day dreams about Mel.



Listen to her Australian accent...it's the greatest accent ever created.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

high five him! I love Australian accents


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 3, 2011)

Act dorkishly together


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 3, 2011)

Bake something delicious with him!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Watch some crap tele with her


----------



## penguin (Jul 3, 2011)

Enjoy the crap TV shows with him.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Use my Best Buy discount to purchase some more entertaining TV.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

twirl his curls


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 3, 2011)

Get his autograph, cuz he just so happens to be John Goodman.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 3, 2011)

I would ask to take a picture with him and hug him because I love dreads and want to get them done.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would reply that her hair is pretty awesome the way it is and wish that mine were as awesome as hers.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 3, 2011)

I would say, "HOLY CRAP, IT'S JOHN GOODMAN. Wait a minute... " hahah. I would actually tell him that his curls are pretty amazing as well.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 3, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I would say, "HOLY CRAP, IT'S JOHN GOODMAN. Wait a minute... " hahah. I would actually tell him that his curls are pretty amazing as well.



I would totally get her dreds started.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 4, 2011)

Discuss our distinct coiffures


----------



## DearPrudence (Jul 4, 2011)

Steal his glasses.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 4, 2011)

Sing some songs of The Beatles with her.  


Assuming her username is referring to the song.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 4, 2011)

Join them in karaoke!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

talk about old school pop culture with him,since he seems to have alot of knowledge about it and so do i.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2011)

join in said pop culture discussion and break out the jukebox music


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 4, 2011)

Ask her to dance with me to the jukebox music!


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 5, 2011)

Get her to style my hair!!! Love her style...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2011)

hang out and party with her


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 5, 2011)

bring her a Teddy Bear


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2011)

snuggle with him its cold and windy and scary here I need a snuggle buddy so I can sleep and the scary wind blowing and banging everything wont scare me (pretends to be a scardy cat)


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 5, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> snuggle with him its cold and windy and scary here I need a snuggle buddy so I can sleep and the scary wind blowing and banging everything wont scare me (pretends to be a scardy cat)



Steal a hug from her. >


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

play some video games (old school of course), snack , drink beer and have some jammin music on!


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 6, 2011)

mel said:


> play some video games (old school of course), snack , drink beer and have some jammin music on!



The same! :wubu:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 7, 2011)

Play with his dreads


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 7, 2011)

Introduce her to my dogs. :happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 7, 2011)

Adamantoise said:


> Introduce her to my dogs. :happy:



Bring his doggies treats!


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a long conversation with her,I think it would be most entertaining.....:happy:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 7, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> Have a long conversation with her,I think it would be most entertaining.....:happy:



Well, of course...because...I'm freaking awesome! hehehehe And did I mention modest too?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

haha compliment her on her great picture in the fat sexuality part of the boards.:bow::happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2011)

drag him out and about for some fun


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

haha come with her willingly and do whatever she has planned.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 7, 2011)

:wubu: say thank you and give him a rose for being so kind


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> :wubu: say thank you and give him a rose for being so kind




aw thanks and your welcome. take her rose and smell it.XD


----------



## penguin (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd ask him very nicely for a foot massage


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2011)

and i will gladly give her one anytime and anywhere and she wouldn't even have to ask. and uh to answer the topic question any and EVERYTHING! >.>


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2011)

find out what he finds fun to do and then party like it was 1999


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2011)

tell her that i like going to the movies and a good dinner and explain to her how awesome i think 1999 is.:happy:


----------



## BoomSnap (Jul 8, 2011)

Play Pokemon with him and trade for an Alakazam.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 8, 2011)

Join in on that Pokemon game.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 9, 2011)

Listen to the Lonely Island with him and make up dances to their songs.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 10, 2011)

Jam session?


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 10, 2011)

Make sweet sweet harmonies while we get drunk together and talk about all the shows we are going to see together including Anthony Green. He's also going to take me to my first Animals as Leaders show. Oh and cuddling when at all possible.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 11, 2011)

Soak up some of her energy and vitality.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 12, 2011)

Well as much as he likes to frequent the question and answer thread, I think I'd make him play 20 questions with me.


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 12, 2011)

Not to sound weird or anything but,after seeing it,I'd LOVE to massage that beautiful bootay....:smitten:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 12, 2011)

Give him a braid


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2011)

offer her a starbuck smoothie


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2011)

Drive around the desert like Hunter.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 12, 2011)

She and I should find a swimmin' hole...and get wet! It's too hot outside.


----------



## Proner (Jul 12, 2011)

Having a nice talk and try to not kill English language by typically French pronounciation


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 12, 2011)

Have him teach me how to speak French and then sing a song to him in French.


----------



## Proner (Jul 12, 2011)

Sharing a coffee, French is long to learn


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2011)

Learn the French song with her, and sing with Proner. 
I love the French language, and I love her hair.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 13, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Learn the French song with her, and sing with Proner.
> I love the French language, and I love her hair.



Well, since I don't know Mishty well, how about a hug?


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 13, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> Well, since I don't know Mishty well, how about a hug?



Listen to MCR with her, because I still love them. And I see she quoted Gerard Way, so I only assumed she likes them too.  I don't care how old I was when I first started listening to them. They are my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Proner (Jul 13, 2011)

As she wants sing in French makes her discover French songs and singers


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2011)

Give him a bigggggg hug!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jul 13, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Listen to MCR with her, because I still love them. And I see she quoted Gerard Way, so I only assumed she likes them too.  I don't care how old I was when I first started listening to them. They are my guilty pleasure.



Yup they are a guilty pleasure here too! I would love to listen to them with you.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2011)

get to know her and find out about this music of which they speak that I have never heard of


----------



## penguin (Jul 13, 2011)

Take her to see the latest Harry Potter movie!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> Take her to see the latest Harry Potter movie!



sniff I soooo wish


Introduce her to holy clothing so she has something to wear for next years ren fair


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 13, 2011)

High five her on all the 'potentials' floating around her.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

Have a slumber party with make overs, manicures, and cute PJ's to pillow fight in.  Oh, and some sweets from Oz I've always wanted to try, like Pink Ice, lollies such as Cadbury Freddo Frogs, and Musk sticks!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd gate crash of course and honor her with my presence cos I'm classy like that. Oh wait...I'm really going to do that. Next summer. And bringing someone with me.


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Follow her every wish as she has asked,how could I not with those mesmerizing eyes....:smitten:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 13, 2011)

Visit him in Michigan since that is where I grew up. Enjoy one of the great lakes and picnic!


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd take her down the street to one of our beaches on Lake Huron and enjoy that picnic setting...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 13, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> I'd take her down the street to one of our beaches on Lake Huron and enjoy that picnic setting...




Make him take me out for ice cream


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd gladly take her out for ice cream,afterall,she is freaking awesome!!!...and thensome....


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 14, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> I'd gladly take her out for ice cream,afterall,she is freaking awesome!!!...and thensome....



I want that crunchy cone exterior stuff on my cone too!!! And glad you are finally catching on to that...hehehe


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 14, 2011)

Cruncy cone exterior it shall be,not sure if your referring to the waffle cone or the wafer type cone,nonetheless you'd have your choice or both if it strikes your fancy........as yes,I do catch on quickly,don't have to be swatted with a newspaper too many times to get the meaning...:doh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 14, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> Cruncy cone exterior it shall be,not sure if your referring to the waffle cone or the wafer type cone,nonetheless you'd have your choice or both if it strikes your fancy........as yes,I do catch on quickly,don't have to be swatted with a newspaper too many times to get the meaning...:doh:



it is like sprinkles but crunchy...

and man..take away a girls fun, beating you with a newspaper is all I have...geeesssh heheheheh


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Take her to ColdStone


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

Join in on this ColdStone field trip!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 14, 2011)

Take her out for drinks and then jump her bones...:eat2:


----------



## Proner (Jul 14, 2011)

Share a fine glass of red wine and rambling on


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

Try some of his stuffed peppers, with that red wine!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2011)

Steal some of her hot cheese sticks and give her a cheesy smile.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 14, 2011)

Join her in the nomming of cheese sticks!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

Throw a cheese party, and he can co-host it! :eat2:


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 14, 2011)

Since she is an avid napper(much like myself)I'd cuddle up and take a nap with her....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 14, 2011)

Incite a tickle fight with the nappers...I mean who doesn't enjoy a good tickle fight? Oh, the laughs to be had *hehe*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

Give her big hugs and throw her a huge welcome back party so nice to see you back here


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2011)

bring cake to her welcome back party,


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

get him a glass of champers to join in the party


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 15, 2011)

Do a running tackle and give her great big squishy hugs!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 15, 2011)

Cook a Southern meal with her! All kinds of fatty comfort food!  
Who's making the banana pudding?


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

get her to teach me southern cooking


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 15, 2011)

Coffee date! And to talk about each others lives. I feel like I could learn a lot from her.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2011)

bring her cookies


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 15, 2011)

Replace said cookies with fake ones and run away laughing like a mad woman *heh*


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 15, 2011)

Chase her down for making me eat fake cookies and demand of her new fresh ones.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

stop her from chasing love2bnaughty down and instead drag her to make our own cookies from scratch that will make the other two jelli


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2011)

See the newest Harry Potter with her!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

awwww we need like a group to go and sing all the avpm and avps songs while we wait


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2011)

slow dance :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 17, 2011)

smile and say hello  since I have never talked to him before


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

welcome her to the boards and go for a hot chocolate and a chat to get to know her better


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2011)

Give her a great big hug and kiss on the cheek. She's awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

drag him out somewhere to like an amusement parlour to play game and just have silly fun


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2011)

Go with her WILLINGLY instead of being dragged out. lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 17, 2011)

Steal his glasses because they are so dang cute on him and I want to see if they look good on me too.


----------



## Noir (Jul 17, 2011)

go to all the cool places in San Francisco with her


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 17, 2011)

Noir said:


> go to all the cool places in San Francisco with her



I'll take you up on that offer. I need to be shown around anyhow.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

jump on the tour bus with them


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 17, 2011)

Drive her tour bus. :3


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2011)

Drink some beer and play some old school video games.


----------



## Noir (Jul 17, 2011)

join in the drinking of beer and playing old school video games


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

join in the playing of old school video games I mean they are awesome or set up the sing star and drag them all into sining with me


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 17, 2011)

I will sing with you! Anything involving singing, I'm down.  Including AVPM.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I will sing with you! Anything involving singing, I'm down.  Including AVPM.



that is omg "TOTALLY AWESOME" cause yay another avpm fan


sooo sit down and watch avpm avps and like all the other starkid productions with her and betting we will both sing along as well


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 18, 2011)

Hang out and hear about her new beau.


----------



## pegz (Jul 18, 2011)

Take him somewhere private and talk to him about things that would make him blush...


just sayin...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2011)

find out where she is on the edge of


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Advise her to put up a railing on that edge, or at least one of the Caution: Wet Floor signs.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2011)

sit down and watch the Big Lebowski with him as I am still yet to see it


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 19, 2011)

Battle evil with her. Begone, darkness!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2011)

Hang out with him, help him battle darkness and then eat cookies cause the light side truly does have better cookies


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2011)

help her frost the cookies


----------



## mz_puss (Jul 19, 2011)

steal his name


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2011)

spank her for using the M word in her first conversation with him


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2011)

Wave a magic wand and heal her legs.


----------



## Twilley (Jul 19, 2011)

Obtain and share rootbeer with him


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 19, 2011)

Give him a big hug and have him read a book to me as I fall asleep. Hahah.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

discuss music and listen to various cd's with her.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2011)

cook and set up a romantic dinner for two for him and a guest of his choice


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

haha invite spiritangel for the guest of my choice sense she set up the date.lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd like to watch him play a guitar


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

haha tell her that can be arranged with a webcam acoustic session of sorts.LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> haha invite spiritangel for the guest of my choice sense she set up the date.lol



id have to politely decline, as I am sort of seein somebody but think there are some pretty girls around here that would leap at the chance


get in on this guitar jamming session sounds fun even if I cant play


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> id have to politely decline, as I am sort of seein somebody but think there are some pretty girls around here that would leap at the chance
> 
> 
> get in on this guitar jamming session sounds fun even if I cant play




haha it's cool i know your seeing someone,i meant like you could be there as a freind. and good luck in your current relationship as well. o and play the guitar to the best of my abilities for her.LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

erm caughs was trying to set it up so you could have a date with a pretty dimms lady (trying to you know go on the old addage romance is catching)


sit in wrapt attention while he plays the guitar


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> erm caughs was trying to set it up so you could have a date with a pretty dimms lady (trying to you know go on the old addage romance is catching)
> 
> 
> sit in wrapt attention while he plays the guitar




o it's ok,i understand.and yes kayla is gorgeous.

show her some of my tunes.XD LOL


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dance around for their amusement.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

join in the dancing and laugh at self dancing cause I am sure its a funny site


----------



## Fox (Jul 20, 2011)

Jams with HeavyDuty by busting out an electronic drum beat.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

oooh stops to watch fox play electronic drums


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 20, 2011)

Gush to each other about our respective happiness in ultra girly fashion: with PJs and ice cream.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 20, 2011)

Have a girls' night and watch The Facts of Life with her.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 20, 2011)

Watch her and all the girls discuss the facts of life


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fox said:


> Jams with HeavyDuty by busting out an electronic drum beat.




haha now all we need to do is find a bass player and we will be set.we will be called.."The Dimmers".XD LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

volunteers to help write lyrics and do backing vocals in dims band


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 20, 2011)

votes her to come in the group and recruit new members.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 21, 2011)

Share a pizza and some soda with him and catch up with each other.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 21, 2011)

Convince her to make the trip to Pittsburgh for a visit, because I don't like WV.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 21, 2011)

Frown at him for putting down my home state...  but add that I used to drive to Pittsburgh all the time to hang out and do various things.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 21, 2011)

Take her on a road trip, i bet she's great company


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 21, 2011)

Share stories over a pint at the pub. (Since I can legally drink in Ireland.)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

remind hiim that he can also leagally drink in the land down under as well


----------



## Mishty (Jul 23, 2011)

Bring all my magickal goodies, all the ingredients to my favorite Southern dishes, a few witchy movies, and some mead and have an all out fun other wordly good time with her! :happy: Oh, and lots of hugs. Loooots of hugs.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

oooh whip up some of my magical wishing dust, some awesome fairy bread and other such things like fairy cakes and what no to add to this magical feast

and add a few movies to the pile


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> oooh whip up some of my magical wishing dust, some awesome fairy bread and other such things like fairy cakes and what no to add to this magical feast
> 
> and add a few movies to the pile



Ask her what her recipe for Fairy Cakes is! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Ask her what her recipe for Fairy Cakes is! :happy:



laughs evily we ell first you grind up fairies to make the flour hehe soooo not

will type up the recipe and give it to you 

give matty recipe


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch her bake and then greedily consume the results.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

Make him share with me and if he doesn't, no more goodies for him!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 23, 2011)

Poke her on the arm. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

play lego harry potter with him


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wish her the best as she departs from the Singles' Thread.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

Watch some WWE with him and drink Big Gulps!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 23, 2011)

Ask her to pick up a slurpee for me while she's there.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2011)

steal his slushy


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> steal his slushy



Send some of this heat (along with some hot chocolate) her way.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2011)

Sympathize with him over the heat. Passes him some popsicles.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 24, 2011)

Watch her eat popsicles


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, the mind wanders..............Robbie Rob............much too young.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 24, 2011)

Give her a pat on the back and say go for it!!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Give her a pat on the back and say go for it!!!!



Cuddle with her new puppy when she gets it!!! Puppy kisses!!!!!


----------



## mel (Jul 25, 2011)

give her a big squishy HUG!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dash in at the last moment and be in the middle of that hug.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 26, 2011)

Swipe his angry bird off his shoulder... So cute!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 26, 2011)

Take some beauty lessons from her.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Play with her cool hair!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 26, 2011)

Read some comics and play video games with him!


----------



## mel (Jul 26, 2011)

take some cute cheesy photo booth pictures together!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Join in! I love cheesy photo booth pics. lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 27, 2011)

Take some of those cheesy shots of the three of them.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

makee him stand in the pics to and take group photos with silly hats and fake moustaches


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 1, 2011)

Help her bump this thread and get everyone posting again.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 1, 2011)

Make him help me find the hotel with the pool on top of the roof in Virginia that I visited when I was four and go swimming!


----------



## zabadguy (Aug 1, 2011)

Run my hands through that hair,absoluely love it....:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 1, 2011)

Braid his hair.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 1, 2011)

I really really REALLY would like to share a bottle of wine and just talk. I love her to bits.

EDT: Okay two or three bottles.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll buy the wine. We really don't live THAT far away from each other, you know. We should make it happen. I love you too, doll.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hug and kiss her. She's awesome.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 3, 2011)

Zap him to the Next BBW Bash :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 3, 2011)

haha have a good workout with him.go to gold's gym venice and train hard.


----------



## pegz (Aug 3, 2011)

Meet up with him after said workout... and check him out... all pumped up :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 4, 2011)

XD haha i would try to flex as hard as i could for her while i still had the pump.XD


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd share a roast chicken and a pitcher of beer after the workout with you.It seemed to work well for Arnold back in the day.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 6, 2011)

Make some music with him.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 6, 2011)

Sing along with her. :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Aug 7, 2011)

Get in on this choir business with him!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 7, 2011)

get her to show me how to put on makeup your pic is beautiful!


----------



## Fox (Aug 10, 2011)

Ditto. X]


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2011)

Get him to give me a makeover


----------



## ohiofa (Aug 10, 2011)

Introduce myself and compliment her on her "view from the back"


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 11, 2011)

I would sing this to him. http://youtu.be/cwv6XwlzAuY


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2011)

Stop, stare (because she's preeeetty), and listen to her sing. I think that pretty girls who can sing are awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Hang out have a chat, and help him with his dating dilemas or at least to feel better about himself


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 12, 2011)

Listen and learn from her tales of new love.


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 17, 2011)

Join him and listen to tales of love....and eat chocolate !


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 17, 2011)

Cuddle Time With!!!


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 17, 2011)

go and get something pierced with him


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 17, 2011)

she knows what I want to do to her, and its xxx but now I have a boyfriend maybe just go to dinner with her and the Talented Twist


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 17, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> she knows what I want to do to her, and its xxx but now I have a boyfriend maybe just go to dinner with her and the Talented Twist [/QUOT
> 
> jelly wrestle


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 17, 2011)

Talk to her more! lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 17, 2011)

Since it says Louisiana under his avatar,go with him to find a good hole-in-the-wall place that makes good boudin,etouffee,froglegs,and fried gator.MMM MMM getting hungry just thinking about it.:eat2:


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 17, 2011)

Make him take me to all of the weird and cool places in Texas....after he gets back from Louisiana of course.


----------



## Twilley (Aug 18, 2011)

Her, me, a comfy couch, something snackable, and something Troma related seeing as how she also enjoys weird movies


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 18, 2011)

Take her to all the cool places in New Orleans that I know. After she gets back from Texas, obviously. lol

EDIT: Darn it, Twilley! lol
Well, I'll play some Marvel vs Capcom 3 with him. lol


----------



## Twilley (Aug 18, 2011)

Smash Bros, man

SHOW ME YA MOVES


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 18, 2011)

huge fat huggle !


----------



## Twilley (Aug 18, 2011)

likewise


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 18, 2011)

Mess up his hair


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 18, 2011)

Wiggle with


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 18, 2011)

buy him a beer


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2011)

Stare at her gorgeous eyes! :wubu:


----------



## fluffyandcute (Aug 18, 2011)

Give him a hug!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2011)

after giggling 


for snuggle cause he got skipped go to an auction or two with him cause I have never been to one (hmm does one at a trek convention count?)


for matty Id really love to hang out with him and drag him to a bash


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll go to a bash with her!


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 18, 2011)

Steal his avatars robe, it looks like something Santa would wear and Ive been itching to wear a fake beard all week ! oh and join them at the bash


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2011)

Steal her fake beard!


----------



## JonesT (Aug 19, 2011)

Play a couple video games with him


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm...one of two things:

(1) pizza, drinks, video games 

-OR-

(2) we'd break out a couple of saxophones and jam.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 21, 2011)

Take her out for a weekend of enjoyment


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2011)

listen to him and lovely jam cause that would rock


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2011)

buy her a balloon


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

cook with him


----------



## JonesT (Aug 23, 2011)

Join her and snuggletiger with the cooking.


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 23, 2011)

smooch him !


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

Make her lime cheesecake and go to twists awesome birthday bash and make out with her


----------



## Twilley (Aug 23, 2011)

caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake


also, three-way make out


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2011)

Say hello sometime when I'm in Huntsville. Which is every Sunday.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Aug 23, 2011)

Buy him a Choco Taco


----------



## Dromond (Aug 23, 2011)

HAW!

I'd buy her a book of jokes.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd give him the highest of fives for having an awesome avatar


----------



## mel (Aug 23, 2011)

I would back him up while we stake out someone..lol


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2011)

hang out with her, shop, chat, you know the stuff girls do watch chuck?


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 24, 2011)

Treat her to lunch. And have her pay. lol j/k


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 24, 2011)

Ask him to draw me a picture, since he likes drawing.

I love seeing other people's artwork.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 24, 2011)

Bring her a flower.


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 25, 2011)

jelly wrestle !


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 25, 2011)

We should drop into a quiet little place and a have a drink or two


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> We should drop into a quiet little place and a have a drink or two









*Never quiet... gotta go big- what would Nucky Think*  


*
Send him to Vages - return ticket included 
* :happy: :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

why slow dance of course


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2011)

Visit her and give her a hug! Australia is on my top places to see in my lifetime!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

Hang out show him the sites, take him on the manly ferry and other such awesome things


----------



## Fox (Aug 25, 2011)

I would go with them and buy spirit the cutest souvenir I can find. ^_^


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

naws take them to Australian geographic for gold plated gum leaves for their mums 

and and to my favourite comic book shop just cause we can and mayby a harbour cruise


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 25, 2011)

run up and tickle her to hear her giggle.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2011)

Take a tour of his house


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2011)

Give her a birthday cake!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 1, 2011)

Just keep him company, talk, hang out... :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2011)

Hug her and then spend loads of time talking about our wonderful boyfriends


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 5, 2011)

Just listen to what she has to say.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2011)

Ask him how the weather is up in Virginia today.


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 5, 2011)

See just how green those eyes really are.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2011)

get to know him better


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 5, 2011)

Give her a big hug.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2011)

hug her back I could use lots of big hugs right now


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 6, 2011)

Give her the biggest hug of all time.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2011)

thank bmann I truly need them 

hug him back then bake him something to say ty


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

Share my candy and trail mix with her.....


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2011)

awww definately share my candy with her after all we both have stuff the other one doesnt

I would even buy her her own packet of tim tams


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 6, 2011)

get to know her better


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

Go to the shooting range with him! :bow:


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 6, 2011)

hmm... yeah, go shooting with him too.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Get to know him... He's cute!


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 6, 2011)

Buy A Taco With


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

tag along for tacos


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2011)

take her marshmellow roasting.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> take her marshmellow roasting.



only if I can bring the marshmallows but while we are roasting marshmallows have him teach me how to make s'mores


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

Show her how to make S'mores and Cowboy S'mores(my fave), then we'd tell spooky stories around the fire.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 7, 2011)

Get her to tell me what the hell a Cowboy S'more is...'cause S'mores are awesome. I always put peanut butter on mine too, though.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 7, 2011)

Share my peanut butter with her for some smores gotta love smores I mean chocolate good marshmallows good


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2011)

Steal all her s'mores.


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 7, 2011)

Share those stolen s'mores


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

Discuss rubber duckies in the Arctic.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 7, 2011)

Take her out and have some major fun.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

KISSES she is SOO NICE!!~! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:  (This is in online land, of course.) :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

giggle and distract him so lovely can escape


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 8, 2011)

share a bag of popcorn with my friend


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Go shopping with her.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

Play dress up, complete with makeovers!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 8, 2011)

Give a pretty cupcake to her.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 8, 2011)

have her tell me her avatar thingie
from the skipped guy


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 8, 2011)

Go to the casino with him!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2011)

He is genuinely a good person, strong, very vivacious. Also, what's not to love about a Captain Planet avatar?

Oops, I got confused with the what do you LIKE about the poster. LOL

Well in that case, go hang out with him.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 9, 2011)

Totally make out with her. I MEAN, uhm, play video games with her? Yeeeeeeeah, that.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

give him some friendly advice about toning it down a notch with the ladies


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 9, 2011)

Have a long, in-depth and wandering conversation about anything.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

bring snacks to said conversation, I have a feeling that we could probably talk for hours and hours


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2011)

help her with housecleaning


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 9, 2011)

pitch in and help with said cleaning


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> help her with housecleaning





rockhound225 said:


> pitch in and help with said cleaning



oh I would kill for that kind of help you boys rock

make them lots of yummy baked goodies and cook an awesome meal to say ty for the help


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Give her a hug.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2011)

hug her back and then go do something to distract from this week from hell


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2011)

Take her shopping ... at the Godiva store! Retail therapy does a body good


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 11, 2011)

Give her a birthday present


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 11, 2011)

Help him pick out a very nice present


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 11, 2011)

In light of her earlier post in another thread...Mario Kart!!! :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 11, 2011)

Join in on the fun and choose Toad as his character to drive everyone else bonkers!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 11, 2011)

Buy her a grilled ciabatta flatbread sandwich from the beachside restaurant down the street, complete with mango smoothie and chipotle snacker chicken wrap and chips.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2011)

thank him for his concern and empathy


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2011)

Visit Australia and hang out with her!


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 12, 2011)

Get him back from Australia... there are classes to go to and studying to be done  ... or maybe just join him on the trip I'd like to see Australia


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2011)

the more the merrier lets make a party of it I could use people to hang outwith atm


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 12, 2011)

Attend said party, and bring the chips.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2011)

(omg 6k in posts and this is 6001th post on dims WOW)

make dip to go with the chips and put on some music to go with the party


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulate her on her 6,000 posts with a girls' night out treat-- dinner and drinks on me!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

Id like to thank her for being simply -swell- she is a Dims crush lol but also a cool person and i appreciate it! :


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

keys to the M & M 's chocolate factory to that he can have an endless supply of the stuff... :happy: what he chooses to do with them is Heyou's call


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

Make him take me on a tour of NYC and pray I don't have a nervous breakdown LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

Would love to be the guide and bodyguard on that tour....


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 15, 2011)

We should go fishing


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> We should go fishing


This was the last movie I saw at a drive-in theatre before it was permanently closed. It was funny as hell but drive-in movies always were fun no matter what was on the screen.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

would love to sit with CP at the drive-in with a tray of these...


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know what those are but am definitely sneaking up and stealing the tray while you guys are watching the movie at the drive through LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Don't know what those are but am definitely sneaking up and stealing the tray while you guys are watching the movie at the drive through LOL


Find a therapist to have her treated for kleptomania while Tony, Ivan and I eat all the cannoli. Then we'll all stop at a bakery for more, visit her at the asyl....I mean...spa... and show her what they are and how to properly eat them.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a nice visit with her over Cannoli and ask her from a ride away from the "spa"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the last few posts

When it comes to NewfieGal, I'd love to give her a rose, a candle-light dinner and some funny anecdotes from politics. Well, two out of three ain't bad


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 15, 2011)

Beg him for a tray of the cannoli. I know none of you know this, but they're my weakness.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 15, 2011)

Get her cannolis, she is awesome :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't forget the M&M's


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

Bring smarties with W's written on em


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

Remind her to bring Timbits too.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

Bring CP a Pastrami Sandwich from the 2nd Avenue Deli


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 15, 2011)

Make her tell me what Timbits are... :huh:

Oh, sorry...skipped Tony...I'd make him a sandwich from my very own kitchen.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

They're Tim Hortons (vastly superior to Dunkin Donuts) version of donut holes. 

I'd steal all her lingerie that has bows on it.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

Gets front row seat to enjoy this ....

Would love to see CP and Lovelylady do a fashion show

offers a pitcher of her fav drink after this fashion run


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> They're Tim Hortons (vastly superior to Dunkin Donuts) version of donut holes.
> 
> I'd steal all her lingerie that has bows on it.



(a) YUMMY!

(b) That's like all of it.

(c) We'd have to go lingerie shopping and have a girly fashion show to critique each other's finds.

DAMN, Tony...give me a sec.  I'd invite Tony to the fashion show to get a bit of male perspective.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

day of pampering after the fashion show


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

Bring the Timbits but I'm not sticking around for the fashion show not that you girls wouldn't look great but not into watching women parade, however Tony take a jump up on stage


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to share a bbq with her :eat1:


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to cook up the BBQ for her and whoever else wants to come... BYOB though lol


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2011)

make some salads to go with the yumm bbq and of course some yummy cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 15, 2011)

Join Newfiegal and Spiritangel for that BBQ and offer myself for dessert! :batting:

(Though I do miss Timbits, so please still bring those NG!)


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

Give him a hug and welcome him to what will be the greatest BBQ ever who else is coming?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2011)

ooh its turning into a party rushes to make punch and put up decorations


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm gonna help her with getting things ready but I don't do decorations LOL I'm so not crafty


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 16, 2011)

Help her by pitching in around the kitchen, or anywhere else I might be needed.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome him and put him to work


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2011)

ask her who else we should drag to this shindig


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 16, 2011)

would ask her if Gilmorris and I can attend?


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

Drag em both in, no need to worry about invites the more the merrier right Spirit


----------



## Mishty (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a cookout with her.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I wanna do bad things with her...

Mishty:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 18, 2011)

Give him a big hug!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 18, 2011)

Bring her some flowers and chocolates.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 18, 2011)

Have some ice cream with her!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 18, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Have some ice cream with her!



Lets go have that ice cream, Matt.  What flavor?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 18, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Lets go have that ice cream, Matt.  What flavor?



Cookie dough is my number one flavor!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2011)

invite matt to the party

and tag along for icecream


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 19, 2011)

Take her out for a night on the town with some of my girls...

Laughing will happen, almost to the point of tears.

Pancakes at 3 am are also likely.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> Take her out for a night on the town with some of my girls...
> 
> Laughing will happen, almost to the point of tears.
> 
> Pancakes at 3 am are also likely.



oh god do i need that so badly 

give her a big hug and shout her the pancakes at 3am (or better still I will make them)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2011)

Pancakes? I'll make or spring for the bacon!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

pancakes and bacon? we just have pancakes with syrup here but Ill try anything once 

hug her and drag her to girls night


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 19, 2011)

Buy her a shot at the bar, if you all are having girls night you definitely need a Newfie


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

hug her thank her for the shot and politely decline (sorry not much of a drinker)

then buy her whatever she is drinking


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2011)

Slumber party with babydolls and pigtails and lots of goodies.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like to make her a dirty, stiff martini.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 19, 2011)

Do her hair at the slumber party... and hope for the best, not a hair stylist for sure


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd like to make her a dirty, stiff martini.



punch in the face


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Sep 21, 2011)

Go get a tattoo with her.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd like to make her a dirty, stiff martini.


I'm gonna do Hozay as he was skipped.... I would love to go out for a drink with him and talk... he is a pretty cool fellow!!!



kaylaisamachine said:


> Go get a tattoo with her.


Congratulate her on starting collage..


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd go out for dinner and cocktails with you, Nat. Then, when we were a bit squiffy, we'd go home and eat cake and have an online shopping spree! heheh


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Definitely go out and have a chat over coffee.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 21, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Definitely go out and have a chat over coffee.



Have a chat about the state of wrestling over Tea.... oh ok, you can have coffee then


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 21, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Have a chat about the state of wrestling over Tea.... oh ok, you can have coffee then



I'd like to take him out on the town.

Sorry for the next person, I mostly stay on the BHM/FFA board.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh, don't be sorry for me. I'm somewhat familiar with you. 

I would force him to do my bidding for at least a day...cooking, baking, etc. But the pleasure of my company would hopefully be enough to make up for my slave-driving ways.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 21, 2011)

A drink and a dance... it would be the perfect evening


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 22, 2011)

Grab him and a bottle of whiskey then throw on some Sinatra and sing the night away! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 22, 2011)

Show her a picture I drew since she wanted to see me draw something. Click Here, TwilightStarr.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 22, 2011)

I would like to talk him into posting a video on the dims YouTube page :-D


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I would like to talk him into posting a video on the dims YouTube page :-D



Teaching him french to have epic talk in different languages :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2011)

catch up with him its been ages


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Id like to offer up more kind words, good news, and encouragement to put a smile on her face.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Tell him to be more careful about where he chooses to live...


----------



## big_lad27 (Sep 24, 2011)

Give her a gigantic hug :smitten:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 25, 2011)

Invite him around for... Ummmm... Coffee....


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 25, 2011)

Invite her to a show to see some of my favorite local metal bands because she looks "I am bad ass and I will punch you in the face" in her profile picture! lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 26, 2011)

Take her to see some country music in concert lol, little easier on the head than metal


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely take her up on that offer, I love country music too, but first we have to stop and get a bottle of whiskey and kick it Miranda Lambert style all night! lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 27, 2011)

Take her up on that offer, minus the whiskey, too harsh for me LOL


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd like to get to know her better. She's so nice!


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2011)

Sit down with him and have a chat so he can obviously know me better hopefully I'll still be "nice" lol


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hang out and ask her about where she lives as I haven't heard much about it before.


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 29, 2011)

Smooch her face off !


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2011)

There isn't anything I *wouldn't* do with(or TO) her. ifyouknowwhatimeandude


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 29, 2011)

Mishty said:


> There isn't anything I *wouldn't* do with(or TO) her. ifyouknowwhatimeandude



Feed her fried peanuts. Not in a sexual way, it's just that she made me laugh really hard once because she said she ate friend peanuts and had horrible gas. I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 29, 2011)

Titty twisters. 

Yeah... 

Definitely titty twisters.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 30, 2011)

Watch Disney movies with her!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2011)

Watch SOA with him... I fucking LOVE that show!!! I'm only in season two here...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2011)

Hang out with her, have a girls night and a gossip and catch up,


----------



## Twilley (Oct 1, 2011)

Ohohohohoh, the things I would do:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hug him for attempting to make me feel better and I am sure I can think of some other things


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to punch the asshole who she was talking about in the cobessuon thread in the neck, for her.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I would like to punch the asshole who she was talking about in the cobessuon thread in the neck, for her.



its ok Karma is bitch slapping him repeatedly but ty  you made me giggle at that image plus you know I am anti violence he did me a favour he set my heart free so that I can love someone worthy of my love 

thanks Hozay 

I want to hug him and make him a cake and swap recipes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> its ok Karma is bitch slapping him repeatedly but ty  you made me giggle at that image plus you know I am anti violence he did me a favour he set my heart free so that I can love someone worthy of my love
> 
> thanks Hozay
> 
> I want to hug him and make him a cake and swap recipes



Well in that case, I'd like to make you a cake . . . laced with cyanide. So you can pass on to him. 

I'm not at the level yet where I can forgive so easily. But it something I strive for on a daily basis.

somebody do something TO ME!!! (sexual please)


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to put my face in your cleavage! lol Is that sexual enough? 

But no one can say the same.

My son will kick your butt. He has a purple belt in karate.:happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well in that case, I'd like to make you a cake . . . laced with cyanide. So you can pass on to him.
> 
> I'm not at the level yet where I can forgive so easily. But it something I strive for on a daily basis.
> 
> somebody do something TO ME!!! (sexual please)



Haha you need to learn forgiveness it about not letting yourself carry around hate rather than about the person forgiven 

omg I am laughing so hard cake laced with cyanide but it would look yummy and Id be tempted to eat it plus I am never likely to see him again sooo umm but you are so freaking awesome!!! I cant rep you though I have to spread it around first




As for Mimosa I would love to just hang out and talk girl talk and watch movies and such


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

awww I would love that too. 

I would give her a big hug for being so kind and inspiring to me. :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 1, 2011)

I love her Friends quote. Since I am Chandler


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2011)

I would give him a lollipop


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2011)

I would give Greenie....


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 2, 2011)

I would show him what small towns look like and put his new york mind in shock lol...I would send tums to whoever is gonna get that as well


----------



## mimosa (Oct 2, 2011)

I would give her a box of chocolates to welcome her to dimensions. And a hug too. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2011)

give her a hug and make her watch starkid with me


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

Bring her up to Newfie and screech her in... don't worry the cod doesn't kiss back


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 4, 2011)

I would share Tony's big.......hot dog with her since there seems to be enough to go around


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2011)

Would make sure that both Greenie and NewfieGal get their share of *Beaver Mustard* & tubes of other condiments for those Big dogs....


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 4, 2011)

get him to hold the barf bag in case I get sick, the hot dogs are fine but all that mustard uugggghhh


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm suggest mayby a nice chicken ceasar salad and a picnic in the park as an alternative to the hot dog?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2011)

brings along tums and pepto bismol.....all those mustards and choices....


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2011)

HA! Make him buy me a bottle of each one of those mustards and sauces! I'm a condiment freak.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> HA! Make him buy me a bottle of each one of those mustards and sauces! I'm a condiment freak.



Brings along Mustard, Pretzles and HotDogs for the Gorgeous CP!!!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 4, 2011)

Make him show me some of his slow dance expertise. I could use a good twirl around the floor.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 4, 2011)

put on a nice tune so she can get her slow dance... the old romantic streak in me can't resist


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2011)

giggle and grab her for a slow dance I mean what the hell cant let lovely have all the fun


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

GIve her a BIG SQUSHY WISHY HUG!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

Bake her a birthday cake and throw her the worlds best birthday party complete with oodles of hugs


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

awwwwww give her another big hug and tell her i dont think anyone has ever done that for me so i would be embarrased but happy!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Steal her face. It's laaaavely.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

Hug her and drag her out and about somewhere fun and new where neither of us had been before


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2011)

Take her out to a picnic in the park on a lovely day


----------



## mimosa (Oct 8, 2011)

What would I like to *do* to her? The question should be, what wouldn't I like to do to her?  LOL

I would like to hold her hand under the pale moonlight and give her a really good...





a friendship bracelet.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd give here a big ol' Newfie hug cause its what I do best ( I have it on good authority )


----------



## mimosa (Oct 9, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> I'd give here a big ol' Newfie hug cause its what I do best ( I have it on good authority )



I would give her a hug back and potted plant to welcome her into the Dimensions neighborhood.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2011)

give her a giant hug and a lovely bunch of flowers


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2011)

gives her a big hug and offer some tasty treats....


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 10, 2011)

Well if his hugs come with treats he is definitely getting a friendly hug and kiss... gotta love a man who doles out treats


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2011)

Share my treats with her 

and hug her and tony (after all have to say ty its only polite)

and ask her what rom com we should watch to go with the treats?


----------



## Twilley (Oct 10, 2011)

cuddle, I should think


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 10, 2011)

Invite him to my favorite local art gallery. They have giant red plastic penguins on the outside of the building and a 2 way mirror in the bathroom, who doesn't love that?!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, ask her if KFC is just called Fried Chicken there, since it's something I've always wondered. lol

Also, give her a hug.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 11, 2011)

Have a chat with him he seems like a funny guy


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wondering if she actually owns a newfie?


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 11, 2011)

answer his question with a no, I do not own a Newfie, just lucky to be one myself LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2011)

take her on a gourmet picnic in the park


----------



## Angel (Oct 12, 2011)

hug her and thank her for being a friend


----------



## Fox (Oct 12, 2011)

Hug her for the sake of hugging.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 12, 2011)

*Smiles and shakes Fox's hand. * Hola.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 12, 2011)

If its mimosa.. I want to give her a hug and a kiss!  *hug* *kiss*


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 12, 2011)

I want to steal Heyyou's Shocktop mask or hat thing . . . its freaking awesome!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 12, 2011)

Give her a compliment on how adorable her profile photo is.  Cuteness overload.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 12, 2011)

Tell her that I think her signature is classic, I smile every time I read it!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hug her!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely give a hug back I love hugs!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2012)

I'd like to poke her in the belly.


----------



## penguin (May 26, 2012)

Take him out for ice cream and cheesecake.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 26, 2012)

Take pictures as she takes him out for ice cream and cheesecake?
what? I'm a creeper.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2012)

Give her a hug.


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2012)

Hang out with him play video games and just chat


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

Send her chocolates and give her a big hug. :happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 27, 2012)

Hahaha molest!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

I don't know if I should say what I want to do to her. It's not for polite company.


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2012)

Have an adventure with him


----------



## Aust99 (May 27, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Have an adventure with him



Hie him a big cuddle hello!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

Give her a great big hug and a kiss on the cheek. :blush:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2012)

Take him out to a club or a bar or something. Y'know, Bro Time!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

I would like to pay for the drinks while we're having bro time.


----------

